# Indoor Rock Crawling coming to Battle Front Gaming



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

Had a very enthusiastic individual stop by and visit with me this past Sunday regarding rock crawling. We talked at length and I have a little bit better understanding of what it is and what is involved. 

I have had several others approach me regarding a rock crawling course and it looks like it's time has come. We picked out an area that should serve nicely. Jason (my son) spent last night moving the tv, gaming systems and couch to a new area. The pinball machines will follow. The entire area where these items were will be dedicated to a rock crawling course. 

We are ready to start building. All we need are the hands and the materials. I will contact Jim next door at GR Gravel and see if they can be of any help. 

Initial talk is that there is interest in forming a club that would be in charge of the course and competitions. 

The indoor course will be followed up with an outdoor course in the area just off the parking lot across from the shed. For the outdoor course, the sky is the limit. Fire up the imagination. 

I know some are going to be negative about my posting this on the heels of Fred's post, but this really was decided before he ever posted and I ever saw it. I was trying to wait until details were a bit more firm, but now need to put out there what has been decided and is already being done at this point.

Schane Fredricks (dasmonkeyboy), Jason Reckner (Lawndart), and Shawn Snow (TraxxasNewbie) have all expressed a willingness to get things off the ground. You can contact any of these individuals or post your thoughts, ideas and willingness to participate here.


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey John 

I called the guy that sent you the e-mail and he is very excited and wants to start building a coarse ASAP. I would like to get everyone together for a meeting tomorrow or next week if possible. Let me know


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

dasmonkeyboy said:


> Hey John
> 
> I called the guy that sent you the e-mail and he is very excited and wants to start building a coarse ASAP. I would like to get everyone together for a meeting tomorrow or next week if possible. Let me know


That is awesome. I am assuming this is Schane, correct me if I am wrong. I know TraxxasNewbie is going to be out for practice tonight. I am good for whatever time as long as I know in advance. Let's set a day/time and make it happen.


----------



## TraxxasNewbie (May 2, 2008)

Tdevil said:


> That is awesome. I am assuming this is Schane, correct me if I am wrong. I know TraxxasNewbie is going to be out for practice tonight. I am good for whatever time as long as I know in advance. Let's set a day/time and make it happen.


I am in for tonite or tomorrow, As I have a free pass from the wife.


----------



## Lawn Dart (Oct 23, 2008)

I am out for tonight and tomorrow so just keep me in the loop and I will do all I can to help out. Can't wait!!!!!!


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes this is schane. I will call Brian and see if he can make it tonight and I will get back to you


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

Talked with my guy at the gravel company and he has rocks that we can get. They aren't free, but we do have a source and he is discounting them significantly from what we would pay elsewhere and they are available NOW!!!!


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

Sounds good! Would they bring them over to the door or will we have to go get them?


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

We might have to get them with a truck or trailer, but they are at the yard that he owns, only a block away. He hinted that he might be able to bring them over with a loader.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Since there appears to be a growing interst in rock crawling (by the number of posts here) do you think we should start a Rock Crawling forum?


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey John I just talked to brian and he is going out of town tonight and wont be back until saturday night and said any time after that is good. So maybe we should have everyone meet next week. I am free any time. So maybe you can pick a time to get together since you know the BFG schedule better than anyone.


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

Sunday night after racing (about 5:30) or Tuesday night (anytime after 5:00) would be good times. 

Everyone let me know which one works best.


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

hankster said:


> Since there appears to be a growing interst in rock crawling (by the number of posts here) do you think we should start a Rock Crawling forum?


I think we can do our part to keep a rock crawling forum going, Hank. Sounds like we should have a course up and running around the first of the year. 

From what I am hearing and seeing it is growing rapidly.


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

Both days will work for me and Brian so it is up to the others on wich day works for them.


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

Shawn says that Tuesday would work best for him. Something around 6:30. Sound good?


----------



## XXX KEITH (May 1, 2007)

What About Logs And Such Also I Went To One In Indi Once Had Rock Logs And All Kind Of Stuff On It Hahaha Im Already Bidding On One


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

I will tell Brian thats when we are going to meet.


----------



## XXX KEITH (May 1, 2007)

Tdevil said:


> Talked with my guy at the gravel company and he has rocks that we can get. They aren't free, but we do have a source and he is discounting them significantly from what we would pay elsewhere and they are available NOW!!!!


 SOUNDS EXPENSIVE???


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

At this point Keith the sky is the limit. the only hitch for the indoor coarse at this point is space


----------



## XXX KEITH (May 1, 2007)

dasmonkeyboy said:


> At this point Keith the sky is the limit. the only hitch for the indoor coarse at this point is space


WHAT KIND OF CRAWLER DO U GOT OR GETTIN???


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

I ordered the rock rider kit from rc4wd.com. I will have it on Monday.


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

If you have some ideas on a coarse you should come to the meeting


----------



## racer34v (Jan 5, 2006)

Way to go Jon, People like you really help keep the hobby alive with an open mind and hard work!!!


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

racer34v said:


> Way to go Jon, People like you really help keep the hobby alive with an open mind and hard work!!!


Thanks Alan. Sorry it hasn't worked out for you to join us up here. Hope that changes in the future!!!!!


----------



## TraxxasNewbie (May 2, 2008)

XXX KEITH said:


> SOUNDS EXPENSIVE???


You kiddin me xxx? With the amount that you spend on that Associated stuff, and this is expensive? hahahaha


----------



## Lawn Dart (Oct 23, 2008)

Tuesday would be best for me also. We can also keep our ears open for some alternative material also. I think this will be a great thing and give us slow guys somewhere to play. lol There have been some amazing things on the internet with lumber, wire mesh and sakrete.


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

Ok, Tuesday, December 16, 6:30 p.m., at Battle Front Gaming and R/C will be the initial planning/organizational meeting for the rock crawling program/club to be started at BFG. 

Anyone interested and or willing to help is welcome to join us. Bring your ideas and enthusiasm and we will make this happen in very short order.

See you there!!!!!!


----------



## Lawn Dart (Oct 23, 2008)

I will plan on being there.


----------



## TraxxasNewbie (May 2, 2008)

Im In as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

Mike and I will be there as well


----------



## XXX KEITH (May 1, 2007)

this is what i was talkin about john


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

Very cool. I can see it now, fountains, streams and running water. Would add some ambiance to the place, lol.


----------



## XXX KEITH (May 1, 2007)

how do u score this or race or what is the point??


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

Its based on a point system. If you back up touch your rig or hit a gate marker you get a point for each infraction. Plus there is an overall time constraint to finish the coarse or if you go over the allotted time you get an automatic 40 points. The person with the lowest points wins.


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

Some people are starting to do rock racing. And just as it sounds guys are setting up race tracks with big rock on the track. If you do a search on youtube for rc rock racing you can see some events.


----------



## XXX KEITH (May 1, 2007)

these guys know whats up http://www.nostr.net/forums/showthread.php?t=312


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

Hey Keith is that you behind the wheel?










I have a Tamiya TLT that I rigged up as a crawler a few years back, but never finished. Might have to find the box it's hiding in.


----------



## TraxxasNewbie (May 2, 2008)

dasmonkeyboy said:


> Its based on a point system. If you back up touch your rig or hit a gate marker you get a point for each infraction. Plus there is an overall time constraint to finish the coarse or if you go over the allotted time you get an automatic 40 points. The person with the lowest points wins.



Here is a link to the USRCCA Rules. I think that this would be a good place to start. http://www.usrcca.com/rules2008.pdf


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

XXX KEITH said:


> how do u score this or race or what is the point??


Its like golf sort of,But sense ASSOCIATED don't do crawlers! 
I think u should be black balled or something from this part of
R/C. I'm just not sure if the crawling world is ready for (XXX)


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

*Table Rock Crawling*

Trying my new rig at table rock lake dam in Missouri.http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=71526&stc=1&d=1229228063
HPIM0427.JPG


----------



## XXX KEITH (May 1, 2007)

ev2fast said:


> Its like golf sort of,But sense ASSOCIATED don't do crawlers!
> I think u should be black balled or something from this part of
> R/C. I'm just not sure if the crawling world is ready for (XXX)


i bought a chassis and i emailed a guy about some clod axles im gettin there this big bastard has 16 in wheel base cant wait


----------



## XXX KEITH (May 1, 2007)

ev2fast said:


> Trying my new rig at table rock lake dam in Missouri.http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=71526&stc=1&d=1229228063
> HPIM0427.JPG


is that yours?? HEY WERE THE HELL HAVE U BEEN???


----------



## XXX KEITH (May 1, 2007)

so i just got off the phone with the guy that built my chassis for my crawler he said i need to run at least 3.2 tires which are 7 inches tall sounds likes its gonna be a monster heres his website if you guys are interested http://mnlart.com/


----------



## XXX KEITH (May 1, 2007)

aight fellas i got my chassis coming and i just bought a pair of clod axles there also on the way im gonna go with 2 integy 65t motors and i found these servos http://www.jpcustomrcs.atomicshops.com/catalog/item/4457875/5381533.htm there supposed to be able to turn the big tires on the carpet the guy whos been helping me said these are the good stuff..


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

XXX KEITH said:


> is that yours?? HEY WERE THE HELL HAVE U BEEN???


Yes thats mine for now till I can get the new LOSI.
Been out of it a while, tried a little oval in Nov. but 
with my kid in school and my wifes new days off its 
been a little hard to find time.
Hopefully this crawling thing will work with my free time.


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

Heres some pics of my rock pile.


----------



## XXX KEITH (May 1, 2007)

ev2fast said:


> Heres some pics of my rock pile.


nice if your gonna get a losi u gona sell this one? my buddy was gonna buy the same one but if your gonna sell i ll have him buy yours?:thumbsup:


----------



## Lawn Dart (Oct 23, 2008)

Guess I need to get the Axial some more hop-ups!!!!


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

*Not Yet*



XXX KEITH said:


> nice if your gonna get a losi u gona sell this one? my buddy was gonna buy the same one but if your gonna sell i ll have him buy yours?:thumbsup:


Not ready to sell yet, nobody can get the LOSI yet that I know of.
Are you going to the meeting Tue. 6:30 I will try to be there for sure.

EV2SLOW


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

Yup, don't forget the organizational meeting tomorrow night (Tuesday) at the track. 6:30 p.m. Hopefully the start of something big!!!!


----------



## XXX KEITH (May 1, 2007)

so this dude i ordered mine from is hookin me up new tires,piggyback shocks,rims,adapters,2 55 t motors, y harness to put 2 servos together, 8t pinions, $200.00 and since hes waiting on my tires he gonna upgreade my chassis i ordered a plain chassis from him then he sent me a pic of one he wants to build me for the week wait HOLY HELL its bad ass


----------



## XXX KEITH (May 1, 2007)

XXX KEITH said:


> so this dude i ordered mine from is hookin me up new tires,piggyback shocks,rims,adapters,2 55 t motors, y harness to put 2 servos together, 8t pinions, $200.00 and since hes waiting on my tires he gonna upgreade my chassis i ordered a plain chassis from him then he sent me a pic of one he wants to build me for the week wait HOLY HELL its bad ass


here it is http://mnlart.com/files/Picture_618.JPG


----------



## TraxxasNewbie (May 2, 2008)

XXX KEITH said:


> here it is http://mnlart.com/files/Picture_618.JPG



That looks like a sweet ride XXX. What about parts replacement?


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

Heres my rig under the lid.
stock ax10 kit
losi tires and shocks
proline memory foams and body
hitec 645
thunder power 1530mah 3s 11.1 lipo
tekin fxr and t55
integy alloy Cs and knuckles 
ckrc skid plate and (bta) steering kit (not installed)
axial fr.bhttp://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentihttp://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=71643&stc=1&d=1229388559
HPIM0430.JPGd=71642&stc=1&d=1229388559
HPIM042


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

UH OH what'd I do I got no pics


----------



## XXX KEITH (May 1, 2007)

ev2fast said:


> UH OH what'd I do I got no pics


try try again i wanna see this bad mofo


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=71647&stc=1&d=1229391823
HPIM0430.JPG


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

WTF I can't see the thumb nails just a link


----------



## XXX KEITH (May 1, 2007)

ev2fast said:


> WTF I can't see the thumb nails just a link


i see thumbs erv:thumbsup:


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

The forum page is huge and I can't edit my posts anymore


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

You can see the thumb nails in all my posts cuz I got nothing.


----------



## XXX KEITH (May 1, 2007)

ev2fast said:


> You can see the thumb nails in all my posts cuz I got nothing.


yep 2 of them :dude:


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

What type lipos you runnin in that beast.That thing with you driving
I'll be sure to stand way clear.


----------



## XXX KEITH (May 1, 2007)

ev2fast said:


> What type lipos you runnin in that beast.That thing with you driving
> I'll be sure to stand way clear.


dunno yet i was thinkin nimh cause there heavier but i have a orion 3400


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

You just run one cause that thing looks mighty hefty w/o nimh packs or pack.


----------



## XXX KEITH (May 1, 2007)

http://mnlart.com/files/Picture_5712.JPG here its is again http://mnlart.com/files/Picture_618.JPG


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

That's a pretty sweet looking rig Keith, when are you getting it?


----------



## zmanr900 (Dec 16, 2008)

Hey all this ia the imfamous Brian. The one who sent in an email back this last summer. Back When i got my Scorpion, i set up a 10'X10' course in my back yard, approx. 500 different size rocks i hauled them in alittle at a time. i also have a course set up in my basement, with about another 100 rocks and various wooden platforms and alot of odd shape wood chunks and blocks all in pile throughout half my basement. that of course is my winter time crawling area

I've re-arranged my rock pile out side many times, thats approx 500 rocks i've manipulated into dirfferent formations. so i have lots of ideas, and i know what my Scorpion can and cannot climb. I've spent, many many countless hours sitting outside crawling arround. I have viedeo taped many times and have posted them on YouTube some time ago. 

Glad to see that my message got threw finally.

The meeting tues. 6:30 is good for me. see ya all there

Brian


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

Good to hear from you Brian. Yes, the time is finally right. Many other projects are completed and it is time for a new challenge. Look forward to seeing you tonight!!!


----------



## XXX KEITH (May 1, 2007)

02CooperS said:


> That's a pretty sweet looking rig Keith, when are you getting it?


ill get the chassis hopefully this week i bought axles from a clod of a guy on hobbytalk for $80 and the guy that built my chassis hell give me all the tires,rims,adapters harness,motors,the works for an extra 200 which i plan on buying i won his chassis on ebay for $50 its originally 130 then i been in contact with him for about a week and he is waiting on a part for my chassis and told me he would upgrade me for free for the wait pretty sweat. should be runnin by the 1st of the year...:thumbsup:


----------



## XXX KEITH (May 1, 2007)

see you guys in a bit


----------



## Lawn Dart (Oct 23, 2008)

I am out for tonight. Let me know how it goes.

sorry


----------



## zmanr900 (Dec 16, 2008)

*My Scorpion AX-10*

heres my crawler, i bought the Scorpion crawler KIT. i like to put my rc cars and trucks together, that makes it more fun!

I've put toghter all of my cars, i think it means more to essemble them yourself, that way u get to know how your car or truck really works, by putting it togther youself. its easyer to repair any problem because you allready know what it looks like disassembled.

I just wish they still made KITS like back in the day..........

Heres a few pics of my Scorpion. i re-located the battery lower and more in a foward position, its mounted just bellow the stock battery plate. This gives you more forward bite. Plus i added 4 1/2oz of weight to the from axle and have the same amount on the rear as well. i have weights on the inner side of the wheels, plus i made lead weights that i can add or remove the each axle. They just screw into place.

I find i like more weight on the axles and wheels to help traction. alot of guys add more weight just to the friont wheels but i think my crawler works better with weight added to the rear axle and wheels to make it heavyer with more weighted pushing power for climbing. But its good to keep the front axle stuck down as much as possible.

But keep in mind, more weight on the front than on the back will result in rolling over frontwards while decending down 

I have about 1200.00 dollars invested in my Scorpion with all the aftermarket aluminum parts and etc. I plan on added aluminum axles and gears soon.


Keep also in mind Scorpion owners,.....the stock gears in the tranny and in the axles will wear down resulting in SLOP. I have about a 1/2" slop. its not TIGHT like it used to be,... thats why i'm going with STEEL gear sets. but untill then i'm still crawling

I also moved the suspension arms on the inside of the chassis, so now there not mounted on the OUTSIDE like thay are stock. gives you more clearance. to do this you need longer bolts for the shock mounting brackets, you have to reposition the mounting of the arms and shocks. you just moving everything over. I can send pics to show this as well, if interested


----------



## TraxxasNewbie (May 2, 2008)

*Esc*

To those of you that wanted to know about the Tekin motor/esc here it is. http://www.amainhobbies.com/product_info.php/products_id/30637

sorry Shane you were right about the product.


----------



## TraxxasNewbie (May 2, 2008)

Lawn Dart said:


> I am out for tonight. Let me know how it goes.
> 
> sorry



The meeting went good. Some ideas were thrown out and we are going to start building on Thursday the 18th around 3pm. Shane(dasmonkeyboy) and Brian(zmanr900) are going to head up the development of the course and if you have any ideas bring them with you on thursday. As for a club, the idea was put out there but for now we are going to work on building a competitive course. More details to follow!!!!


----------



## zmanr900 (Dec 16, 2008)

Hey guess, yeah i'm really happy with everything so far. I have 90% of the plywood needed for building the outter perimeter frame, and some other odds and ends, few other different shapes. have some 2x4's, and some old 8' pcs of treated fence boards, that could be used for bracing or maybe used in building a bridge or whatever. Shane and I will figure it out. 

Sounds good to me that Shane and i head up the design, along with any open ideas. Shane has visions and i have the building experiance. I've been a builder now for 6+yrs, I own my own buisness on the side called "Hammerhead Home Improvements", i'm also availble for any personal projects that anybody may need done for themselves. Handyman kinda work. F.Y.I.

I'll be bringing an air compressor and nailer, chop saw, circular saw, and basic hand tools for any construction needs.

Lets CRAWL!!


----------



## XXX KEITH (May 1, 2007)

zmanr900 said:


> Hey guess, yeah i'm really happy with everything so far. I have 90% of the plywood needed for building the outter perimeter frame, and some other odds and ends, few other different shapes. have some 2x4's, and some old 8' pcs of treated fence boards, that could be used for bracing or maybe used in building a bridge or whatever. Shane and I will figure it out.
> 
> Sounds good to me that Shane and i head up the design, along with any open ideas. Shane has visions and i have the building experiance. I've been a builder now for 6+yrs, I own my own buisness on the side called "Hammerhead Home Improvements", i'm also availble for any personal projects that anybody may need done for themselves. Handyman kinda work. F.Y.I.
> 
> ...




brian i think you and shane asked me how wide my crawler is gona be so that when you build you can keep in mind i have a super it is gonna be 14inches wide all said and done.. il be out after work on thurs if you guys are still there to help out..:dude:


----------



## zmanr900 (Dec 16, 2008)

yeah no problem dude. well dont worry about how big your trucks gonna be, beccause at some point here soon, i'm going with a widening kit for the scorpion, which i think its gives the scorpion another 2". i'm allready exactly 12" now, that kit will make me 14"

Plus i'm going with 5.5" tires, my tires now are 5". 

Narrow is good, but being wider does indeed have its benefits.

I've driven a scorpion with a widening kit, and its is actually better, thats why i'm gonna eventually get it. 

keep what you got dude.......... I aslo would like to see a Wheelie King out there,.... they now have a Crwaler Conversion kit for that now.

some time ago i searched and found that some people set there gates at 17" so 12-14" would be just fine to get threw it.

I've spent COUNTLESS hours running my Scorpion, thats why its so worn out now! Wait till you guys see it, Its used but still looks good!............Anyway,..I wished many times that it was wider, BUT narrower is can be better as well

Brian


----------



## zmanr900 (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh by the way guys! zmanr900 means i have an Arctic Cat ZR900...........man


----------



## murderface (Dec 17, 2008)

whatta you mean you want to see a wheely king out there i have the closest thing to a wk you'll see out there i mean they are wk axles but yea thats about where it ends


----------



## XXX KEITH (May 1, 2007)

just got my clod axles waiting for the chassis to come this is how shelll look though difrent color of course http://mnlart.com/files/Picture_618.JPG


----------



## murderface (Dec 17, 2008)

dude you could run that chasis as 1 10th just throw a skid plate ion it an ax10 trans and make some links and just use any 1 10 axles ax 10 wk tlt whatever


----------



## zmanr900 (Dec 16, 2008)

You know what i got that last message wrong, I'm an idiot! Scorpions at least mine is 12" long wheel base center to center, and only 8" WIDE center to center, a widening kit increases it to 10" wide.

I was thinking you where talking about wheel base, not width,....duh

So your telling me this truck is 14" wide,......what'd you get, a lawn mower?

but i did here gates were 17" wide................who knows! dont matter to me


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

*$99*



TraxxasNewbie said:


> To those of you that wanted to know about the Tekin motor/esc here it is. http://www.amainhobbies.com/product_info.php/products_id/30637
> 
> sorry Shane you were right about the product.


same thing at stormer
for $99.95 T55 not T35


----------



## XXX KEITH (May 1, 2007)

zmanr900 said:


> You know what i got that last message wrong, I'm an idiot! Scorpions at least mine is 12" long wheel base center to center, and only 8" WIDE center to center, a widening kit increases it to 10" wide.
> 
> I was thinking you where talking about wheel base, not width,....duh
> 
> ...


thats how i role:thumbsup:


----------



## murderface (Dec 17, 2008)

so are we still stacking rocks tomorrow or whats goin on if so when ?


----------



## TraxxasNewbie (May 2, 2008)

ev2fast said:


> same thing at stormer
> for $99.95 T55 not T35


Your right ERv, just using that as an example, got my esc, servo, and receiver from Stormer, should be here on the 23rd :thumbsup:


----------



## zmanr900 (Dec 16, 2008)

I'll be there at 3pm today. we'll get what we can get done. hopefully we'll get most of the wood stuff built today, then its just a matter of stacking rocks. I'm bringing all the wood and tools and stuff. so i know i'll have alot of crap to unload when i get there.

see ya all then.


----------



## XXX KEITH (May 1, 2007)

zman u have a pm


----------



## Lawn Dart (Oct 23, 2008)

Cannot wait to see this all take shape. There is plenty of room there to make a great challenging course. I am sure as it moves along there will be several different configurations and suggestions to make it great not to mention several different lines. The cable crossing, a teter toter or a vertical decent whos knows its all fun.


----------



## murderface (Dec 17, 2008)

hey guys sorry i couldnt make it out there tonight i heard the weather was gonna get crappy and i'm way upin rockford so i had to make a decision to stay home tonight and work on my rig and comeup with some ideas i should be out there sometime next week to see if theres anything i can do to help out its just hard for me to get all the way out there on a regular basis sut good luck witht the setupi hope everything works out for you guys i wish i could ber there to help but having a little lowered neon the commute could get pretty crappy for me but keep me posted pics of progress would be awesome thanx


----------



## zmanr900 (Dec 16, 2008)

Well we had an awesome start,.. I'm glad to see how far we got today. I'm bringing in my Digital camera tomorrow, I want progress pics, and work action picks! Then a year from now after we've changed things 150 times, we can remember back at the glory times of the first construction!

This is gonna ROCK!......get it? rock!...........ROCK crawling! LOL!


----------



## Lawn Dart (Oct 23, 2008)

Excellent idea zman. I will be much more available after the first of the year to help out. Keep us posted on when you are planning to work and hopefully we can get some hands to help out.

yes to more rocks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TraxxasNewbie (May 2, 2008)

zmanr900 said:


> Well we had an awesome start,.. I'm glad to see how far we got today. I'm bringing in my Digital camera tomorrow, I want progress pics, and work action picks! Then a year from now after we've changed things 150 times, we can remember back at the glory times of the first construction!
> 
> This is gonna ROCK!......get it? rock!...........ROCK crawling! LOL!


I have got pics that I took last night. I will post them when I dig myself out of work!! :thumbsup:


----------



## zmanr900 (Dec 16, 2008)

I dont think i'll be making it tonight due to the weather. I've got the wood need to finish the course. but i would be able to go finish it saturday.....let me know if its good for everyone else.

lets plan on sat if anybody can.


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

I won't be able to make it on Saturday I have a party with the parents by law to go to. I am good for any time Sunday.


----------



## nathanschmoekel (Dec 17, 2008)

I can't make saturday or sunday either....totally available next week. I will watch here for updates.

F.Y.I. I'm the "bus driver" LOL (I was helping thursday night)


----------



## zmanr900 (Dec 16, 2008)

I talked to Shane today, we're planning on going to finish it Sunday at noonish.

I got all the materials to finish it i hope, so we'll see how it goes.

So....NOON Sunday. we're pretty much done, but at least come by and check it out

anybody have any rope, big FAT rope, chain, any cool weird materials that may be incorperated into the track somehwere bring'em. Go in your garage, or arround your house or wherever you live and see if you might have any thing that could be used. We dont want a bunch of junk, but pieces of chain or rope, any small pieces of wood, 2x4's, a cool knarly log chunk, or stump. 

Just ideas...... or if you can find a cool looking rock that you wanna donate that would be cool too. I may bring a few of my 500 rocks i have just to place some and see how it will be. i dont know, or a piece of fish netting, or a piece or chain link fence,....i dont know, i'm just thinking out loud.

IDEAS guys...... thats all

Brian


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

*TIME to ROCK*

DNS come on man its time, there all going there hobbysports,rapidcomp.and bfg.


----------



## zmanr900 (Dec 16, 2008)

I dont wanna ask a stupid question, but what the Heck does DNS stand for?

I'm not a texting freak like most people now adays, so can someone enlighten me?

ev2fast!! ......what are you trying to say, cause i dont understand what your last message meant,.......I'm just curious


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

zmanr900 said:


> I dont wanna ask a stupid question, but what the Heck does DNS stand for?
> 
> I'm not a texting freak like most people now adays, so can someone enlighten me?
> 
> ev2fast!! ......what are you trying to say, cause i dont understand what your last message meant,.......I'm just curious


DNS is my racing buddies user name, I'm trying to convert him over to the slow side.

ROCK ON! ev2slow Oh yeah DNS (did not start)


----------



## zmanr900 (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm still planning on going to BFG today at noon, crappy weather or not. is anyone else gonna show? I'm bringing in about 25 rocks, a couple basket ball size, and the rest are alittle smaller, I'm gonna bring my truck today, so i can play arround abit,. we'll have some rocks to try out.

i'm gonna load everything to bring over so is anyone gonna be there to let me in??? i think Shane is going as well as me.

I'd like to see the school bus driver show up, anyone else??


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

I am still planning on being there around 11 to open the place up. 

See you there!!!


----------



## zmanr900 (Dec 16, 2008)

Thankx John,.....I'll be there arround 12-12:30


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

I'm here and they have even plowed the lot already.


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

I will be there shortly


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

who has committed to paying 30.00 per month or 5.00 to practice here?
is there a following?


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

Well, considering construction of the track was just started last Thursday and is not yet competed, it is hard to say what kind of following we have or will have.


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

Tdevil said:


> Well, considering construction of the track was just started last Thursday and is not yet competed, it is hard to say what kind of following we have or will have.


just asking a question was wondering about how many guys in that area were involved on rcc they said something about crawling being dead in that area? that's all:thumbsup:


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

Brian and myself finished roughing in the crawler coarse today. Now all we need are the rocks and some volunteers. John said he will let everyone know when the rocks become available.


----------



## Lawn Dart (Oct 23, 2008)

Sounds great. Be sure to keep us posted and I will be there every chance possible.


----------



## TraxxasNewbie (May 2, 2008)

I threw my back out shoveling yesterday. If we are going to get the rocks after the holiday I am in to help. Also I took pics but the file size is to big to post here.


----------



## Lawn Dart (Oct 23, 2008)

You may have to post it on photobucket and transfer the link. That is what I had to do last time.


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

twistedone said:


> just asking a question was wondering about how many guys in that area were involved on rcc they said something about crawling being dead in that area? that's all:thumbsup:


Hoping we can prove them wrong like we did with indoor dirt oval. We get 25 people on average every Saturday night for oval and that surprised a lot of people. 

Plans for spring include a large outdoor course and a rock racing track. If it is dead hopefully our efforts will resurrect it.


----------



## zmanr900 (Dec 16, 2008)

*BFG crawler course*

Heres some pics,....... I'm just working on installing my new tires and painting my new crawler body,. havent been on here in awhile.

Well,...when we get a thaw, so we can see the rocks, OR if John can get that guy to just make a trip over in a loader or a dump truck with a full load of 'em

HEY John,....yeah weather its dead or not, US alone will play.................!


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

Nice THERE'S A LOT GOING ON THERE FOR STUFF HOPE IT TAKES OFF WHEN YOU GET ALL THE ROCK IN THERE LET US KNOW WE WILL DRIVE OUT FOR A COMP


----------



## The_Heffer (Aug 10, 2008)

man... i wish money grew on trees... i think i may need to find some money to get myself a crawler.... that looks like loads of fun


----------



## zmanr900 (Dec 16, 2008)

We do have a cable crossing as well, its by the window, you cant see it it the pics. you'll just have to wait till you run on it. yeah this track is gonna rock. just imagine dumping a bunch of rocks over a Giant egg carton!


----------



## Lawn Dart (Oct 23, 2008)

Looks awsome!!!! I will be sure to check it out tonight.


----------



## Lawn Dart (Oct 23, 2008)

It would be nice if someone has a bunch of tennis balls to donate to cut in half and use as course markers. This way a group of guys can get together and challenge each other to different lines. Hopefully there will be a line to run scale rigs on as well. I havent built a scale truck yet but would really like to. Guys do some amazing things with these scale trucks.


----------



## TraxxasNewbie (May 2, 2008)

Lawn Dart said:


> It would be nice if someone has a bunch of tennis balls to donate to cut in half and use as course markers. This way a group of guys can get together and challenge each other to different lines. Hopefully there will be a line to run scale rigs on as well. I havent built a scale truck yet but would really like to. Guys do some amazing things with these scale trucks.


I have two tubes of tennis balls that I do not use. I will bring them by on Friday. I have also ordered a set of gate markers.


----------



## TraxxasNewbie (May 2, 2008)

Crawler came today along with all the goodies. I will be spending Christmas day setting that bad boy up!!!


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

TraxxasNewbie said:


> Crawler came today along with all the goodies. I will be spending Christmas day setting that bad boy up!!!


Cool!!!! What crawler did you go with?


----------



## zmanr900 (Dec 16, 2008)

since i donated 95% of the lumber and 25 rocks so far, i'm out on the tennis balls.

I'd think about 2 dozen T-balls would be good enough, that 48 halfs. 24 gates

or less, whatever

Or a set of main gates one color,..and the alternate routes a different color.


----------



## TraxxasNewbie (May 2, 2008)

dasmonkeyboy said:


> Cool!!!! What crawler did you go with?


AX10 Kit w/Tekin FXR and Hitec high torque servo running on a Spektrum DX2.0


----------



## TraxxasNewbie (May 2, 2008)

zmanr900 said:


> since i donated 95% of the lumber and 25 rocks so far, i'm out on the tennis balls.
> 
> I'd think about 2 dozen T-balls would be good enough, that 48 halfs. 24 gates
> 
> ...


Right we should have fun, but we also need to have guidelines as I do not think that anyone should be able to come in and rearrange the course to their liking. From my understanding that is what we agreed upon at the meeting. Thank you for all that you have done so far as some of us are not construction capable. As was said before when John gets the rocks I will be more than willing to help and I also agree that we should not turn people away, this is a "hobby" and should be kept that way. :thumbsup:


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

I think it would be best to put this matter to a vote. I my self would rather use the existing rules that everyone else on the planet is already using to avoid arguing about who wants what rule. We have already had interest from other parties to come and do comp days with us. And if we start reinventing the wheel it will become nothing more than a big mess and organized crawling in Grand Rapids will die before it even gets started. Just to use as an example take rc car and truck racing. You can go any where and race and not have to ask what the rules are, because their all the same no matter where you go.


----------



## TraxxasNewbie (May 2, 2008)

dasmonkeyboy said:


> I think it would be best to put this matter to a vote. I my self would rather use the existing rules that everyone else on the planet is already using to avoid arguing about who wants what rule. We have already had interest from other parties to come and do comp days with us. And if we start reinventing the wheel it will become nothing more than a big mess and organized crawling in Grand Rapids will die before it even gets started. Just to use as an example take rc car and truck racing. You can go any where and race and not have to ask what the rules are, because their all the same no matter where you go.


I would have to agree. We should stick to the USRCCA. http://www.usrcca.com/rules2008.pdf
As for the meeting we should set one up and revisit the issue of a club and go from there.
:woohoo:


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

as a group you are much better of to stick with the national set of rules


----------



## zmanr900 (Dec 16, 2008)

Just my opinion of course but i have a problem with people running this DIG ! yes it helps you turn but we're not all running them. Most people dont have the luxury to go out and buy a Top Of The Line Truck. Most people are gonna be there with Scorpions or the Losi truck, Traxxas, whatever. If only one person runs a dig and wins, and all the other guys only have a basic truck, How is that fare.


----------



## TraxxasNewbie (May 2, 2008)

Zman:

If you read the rules it states that anything in the 2.2 and 1.9 class have to run two wheel steer, that means no dig. Granted there are always going to be people that have to have the best and can afford it but if they do that right off the bat then they will win there class. It sucks but that is the whole reason for rules as for the majority of the people they will be in the "standard" classes as this is a relatively new class in RC, especially here in West Michigan. I think over time if we do things right the people will come and there will be enough to have multiple classes. What does everybody else think?


----------



## zmanr900 (Dec 16, 2008)

thats cool for me,.. only one class now i just read the rules myself, and i agree. you can have the best but have to drive like the rest.

I think TraxxasNewbie just ended that topic it should rest for now, we dont even have the rocks yet.

I also read the track can be anything,....no laws on how to build it, thats good at least.


----------



## TraxxasNewbie (May 2, 2008)

Hey John:

Any word yet on the rocks? I am free on Friday and have a truck we can use if needed.


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

zmanr900 said:


> Sure thats fine but I do have this one problem though. Yes we can disscuss this in person but i want to state it on here for all to read.
> 
> Just my opinion of course but i have a problem with people running this DIG ! yes it helps you turn but we're not all running them. People in California run a dig cause there all running basically the same trucks. ar at least most have DIGs.* practice you still have to drive *
> 
> ...


green is my rebuttal to you

I would stick with national rules so if anyone travels they can compete anywhere they want to and no troubles


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

TraxxasNewbie said:


> Zman:
> 
> If you read the rules it states that anything in the 2.2 and 1.9 class have to run two wheel steer, that means no dig. Granted there are always going to be people that have to have the best and can afford it but if they do that right off the bat then they will win there class. It sucks but that is the whole reason for rules as for the majority of the people they will be in the "standard" classes as this is a relatively new class in RC, especially here in West Michigan. I think over time if we do things right the people will come and there will be enough to have multiple classes. What does everybody else think?


*it says nothing about no dig in 2.2
in the new 1.9 comp class there are specific rules on NO DIG you will turn many more people away by trying no dig vs just practice and get better

*


----------



## TraxxasNewbie (May 2, 2008)

twistedone said:


> *it says nothing about no dig
> 
> *



You are right about that in that it states no dig for the 1.9 class. As for the 2.2 that remains to be seen and I believe that is open for discussion. As far as I am concerned hop your crawler up the most you can. You will be in a class by yourself and that seems pretty boring to me.


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

TraxxasNewbie said:


> Well allow me to retort, please take yourself to the rule book and read 2.4.8 I wonder what it says? Now does that apply to the 2.2 class? Or is it just for the 1.9 class. I think that is open to interpetation. :thumbsup:


*2.2 - Class 1 - Super Crawler Class:*
• 2.2.1 - No limits on wheelbase, vehicle track width or height.
• 2.2.2 - No limits on tire type or size.
• 2.2.3 - No limits to steering configuration.
• 2.2.4 - Super class bodiless over all dimension of the complete chassis must be at least 12"overall
length, 3" overall width, and 3.75" overall height
• 2.2.5 - If at any point during a run your vehicle falls out of these vehicle specs for any reason you will
be required to take a touch penalty and correct the problem.

*2.3 - Class 2 – Class 2.2:* If a Class 2 vehicle violates any of the following requirements it must run in Class 1.
• 2.3.1 - Vehicle wheelbase is limited to a maximum of 12.5 inches. This is determined by measuring
from centerline of front axle stub to centerline of rear axle stub, with all the wheels pointing straight
ahead, with the vehicles suspension holding it's own weight.
• 2.3.2 - Vehicle track width is limited to a maximum of 12.5 inches. This is determined by measuring
the bottom of the outer most edge of the front and rear tires while the vehicle is sitting on level
ground.
• 2.3.3 - Vehicle is limited to 2.2 inch wheels/rims or smaller at the bead surface. Wheels may be
modified provided that the tire bead surface does not exceed 2.2 inches in diameter. Tires may be
modified from other sized tires using only a pliable rubber but must not exceed a total uncompressed
outer diameter of 6 inches.
• 2.3.4 - Vehicles are limited to 2-wheel steering only.
• 2.3.5 - 2.2 Crawler class bodiless overall dimension of the complete chassis must be at least
8"overall length, 3" overall width, and 3.75" overall height.
• 2.3.6 - If at any point during a run your vehicle falls out of these vehicle specs for any reason you will
be required to take a touch penalty and correct the problem.


*2.4 - Class 3 – Class 1.9:* If a Class 3 vehicle violates any of the following requirements it must run in Class 2
or Class 1 respectively.
• 2.4.1 - Vehicle wheelbase is limited to a maximum of 8.5 inches. This is determined by measuring
from centerline of front axle stub to centerline of rear axle stub, with all the wheels pointing straight
ahead, with the vehicles suspension holding it's own weight.
• 2.4.2 - Vehicle track width is limited to a maximum of 8 inches. This is determined by measuring the
bottom of the outer most edge of the front and rear tires while the vehicle is sitting on level ground.
• 2.4.3 - Vehicle is limited to 1.9 inch wheels/rims or smaller at the bead surface. Wheels may be
modified provided that the tire bead surface does not exceed 1.9 inches in diameter. Tires may be
modified from other sized tires using only a pliable rubber but must not exceed a total uncompressed
outer diameter of 4.25 inches.
• 2.4.4 - Vehicles are limited to 2-wheel steering on front axle only.
• 2.4.5 - Vehicles are limited to the use of 2 channels radio control (one for steering & one for throttle)
only. Neither channel can be used to perform more than one function. Radio systems with more than
2 channels are allowed but only 2 channels can be used to control the vehicle.
• 2.4.6 - Vehicles are limited to 1 ESC & 1 servo only.
4
• 2.4.7 - Vehicles are limited to 1 motor powering both of the axles.
• 2.4.8 – No driver controlled devices, other than steering and throttle control, will be allowed.
Independent throttle control to the front or rear axles (“burn” or “dig”), winching down the axles, and
forced articulation are not allowed in this class.
• 2.4.9 – A battery is limited to 8.4 nominal voltage (7 cell nimh/nicd & 2 cell lipo/limoly).
• 2.4.10 – 1.9 Crawler class bodiless overall dimension of the complete chassis must be at least
6.75" overall length, 2.5" overall width, and 3.25" overall height.
• 2.4.11 - If at any point during a run your vehicle falls out of these vehicle specs for any reason you
will be required to take a touch penalty and correct the problem.

*look at the section numbers *
*2.2= rules for super class
2.3 rules for 2.2 class
2.4=rules for 1.9 class

*


----------



## TraxxasNewbie (May 2, 2008)

2.3.4 
2 wheel steer only.

I think that this subject can be dropped for now as it is not helping this hobby or Johns thread for BFG. If you have something else that you would like to say please PM me.


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

TraxxasNewbie said:


> You are right about that in that it states no dig for the 1.9 class. As for the 2.2 that remains to be seen and I believe that is open for discussion. As far as I am concerned hop your crawler up the most you can. You will be in a class by yourself and that seems pretty boring to me.


*I have a whole club you are turning away how is that good for any sport or hobby growth
*


----------



## zmanr900 (Dec 16, 2008)

never mind then, drop it for now


----------



## zmanr900 (Dec 16, 2008)

Sorry John.... A meeting later, lets just get the rocks


----------



## XXX KEITH (May 1, 2007)

zmanr900 said:


> Sure thats fine but I do have this one problem though. Yes we can disscuss this in person but i want to state it on here for all to read.
> 
> Just my opinion of course but i have a problem with people running this DIG ! yes it helps you turn but we're not all running them. People in California run a dig cause there all running basically the same trucks. ar at least most have DIGs.
> 
> ...



well fellas i got 4 wheel steering and all that jazz i also locked up my diffs jb weld:thumbsup: and i got a super is this course big enough for the super im new so i dunno whats what i just wanna crawl some crap and have fun doin it i really dont care about comps and that maybe one day but no time soon..


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

zmanr900 said:


> never mind then, drop it for now


Hey Guys 
I was not trying to stir it but these are the rules we all have to follow if BFG wants to have people come crawl they will need to conform to the national set of rules. the guys from fort wayne also travel and you are closer than i am they have traveled here 2 times this year and we have went there 
all of the concerns you have are all valid and have been asked by lots of people getting into this ..
just get the rocks and get some comps going so you can learn and let us know when your ready.. and if you need anything just ask I will help ya all I can 

TTYL
BOB


----------



## kzoolou (Mar 16, 2008)

Crawling area looks pretty sweet! I'll be the first to admit that I have no idea how you "compete" in Rock Crawling, but I'm dying to see these things in action.

I hope they're not too cool or I'm going to end up with another truck


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

So when is this meeting and vote going to be set up? As someone who is planning on dropping a good chunk of change on the new Losi rig and electronics for it in March I'd like my opinions heard, especially since it comes with the dreaded "D" word as standard equipment.


----------



## XXX KEITH (May 1, 2007)

andy post a pic of this big arse rig i here u have


----------



## XXX KEITH (May 1, 2007)

were can i see this losi rig i cant find it anywere whos got pics??


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm uploading some pics of my two trucks right now, but here is the Losi rig. It's going to the best 2.2 complete rig on the market when it comes out. Worm gear axles, front and rear dig, all for less than $300.

http://www.losi.com/Products/Default.aspx?ProdID=LOSA0051


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

Ok, here are my two rigs. The first started out life as a Tamiya Juggernaut 2 and has an ESP Lwb conversion, Locked diffs, HPI Savage shocks, Revo driveshafts, Great Planes gear reduction unit, and homemade triangulated 4-link setup (with two broken links :freak. The second started as a Tamiya TLT and I'm in the process of finishing that one up to tide me over until March when the Losi is released. It has locked front, rear and center diffs, heavy duty HPI belt with a homemade tensioner, Adjustable shock mounts, Losi Shocks, hogged out motor mount to fit a 96t spur and run a 12t pinion for a crawl ratio of 46:1. I just ordered a bunch of parts to beef up the axles and give me another 15 degrees of steering throw.

All of my rigs will have Jeep bodies as well. B/C we all know what Jeep really stands for right? *J*ust *E*mpty *E*very *P*ocket!

"The Beast" 



























The unfinished TLT rig


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

XXX KEITH said:


> were can i see this losi rig i cant find it anywere whos got pics??


What Your computer wont tolerate the LOSI site?
You A&E puke.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

Gee, spend a day away from the computer and look what I miss. Let's just step back and take this one step at a time. 

First we have to get the course finished. That is going to be difficult to do until some of the 2 foot of snow on the ground melts away and we can actually see what is available for rock. I will try to get in touch with my source, but things are definitely on hold until Friday with the holiday. 

Second, we need to organize the club. Name, structure, responsibilities, etc. 

Third, we need to come up with the rules by which we will play. I have seldom seen this resolved via forum discussion. It usually leads to misunderstandings and misinterpretations. This should be done face to face during a meeting of the club with the rules posted once they have been established. 

So, everyone take a deep breath, relax, do your research and be prepared to share when the time comes. Until then let's keep things positive and constructive.


----------



## XXX KEITH (May 1, 2007)

ev2fast said:


> What Your computer wont tolerate the LOSI site?
> You A&E puke.:thumbsup:


hahahahahahahaaha dont want a virus in my comp i just got it fixed losi is bad news:dude:


----------



## XXX KEITH (May 1, 2007)

02CooperS said:


> Ok, here are my two rigs. The first started out life as a Tamiya Juggernaut 2 and has an ESP Lwb conversion, Locked diffs, HPI Savage shocks, Revo driveshafts, Great Planes gear reduction unit, and homemade triangulated 4-link setup (with two broken links :freak. The second started as a Tamiya TLT and I'm in the process of finishing that one up to tide me over until March when the Losi is released. It has locked front, rear and center diffs, heavy duty HPI belt with a homemade tensioner, Adjustable shock mounts, Losi Shocks, hogged out motor mount to fit a 96t spur and run a 12t pinion for a crawl ratio of 46:1. I just ordered a bunch of parts to beef up the axles and give me another 15 degrees of steering throw.
> 
> All of my rigs will have Jeep bodies as well. B/C we all know what Jeep really stands for right? *J*ust *E*mpty *E*very *P*ocket!
> 
> ...


i like the ------->f on the tlt hahahahahahahahah


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

haha, you like that? Damn thing looks the same front or back until you get the servo in it.

And I agree with John, the rules should be the last thing we worry about, but it seems that Murphy's law would apply here. If we change the nationally accepted rules we will alienate ourselves from everyone else. Just let us know when the meeting will be to go over everything and I'll be there.


----------



## zmanr900 (Dec 16, 2008)

John We need a Meeting..... I'm good for friday or this weekend!


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

zmanr900 said:


> Yeah rules are fine, but i'm not running my Scorpion against someone with a DIG. So if a person can make a corner with a DIG and i cant then i'd might as well just grab my truck and manually turn it. How is using a Dig challenging??
> 
> The purpose of Rock Crawling is the SKILL of getting a standard 4wd over and arround something the best you can. Thats what it all about, the skill of TRYing to make it. Not using something to make you complete the turn! Its the same as 4-wheel steer,{it helps you steer}. Wheres the SKILL in that?
> 
> ...


YOU CAN BUY A DIG FOR 40.00 AND A SERVO FOR 30.00 HOW MUCH MONEY HAVE YOU ALREADY SPENT?

THERE ARE MANY GUYS WITH SKILLS THAT BEAT OTHERS WITHOUT USING DIG YOU NEED TO COMPETE BEFORE YOU THROW IN THE TOWEL THERE IS A LOT OF SKILL NEEDED TO USE THE DIG RIGHT AND IF YOU DON'T IT SOMETIMES HURTS YOU..

COME OUT TO MY PLACE AND RUN MY TRUCK AND SEE WHAT YA THINK????
WE HAVE A COMP ON 
January
3rd-4th
17th-18th

AND PLEASE REALIZE:
That BFG has to make things that work for them and keep them in Biz so if you guys decide something different than you will just be limiting the crowd even more. and it is hard to say ok this week dig is opk but only when we have this going on and not next week .........will be much easier to just follow what is already done

*and my rear wheels dont turn so its nothing like 4ws 


*


----------



## zmanr900 (Dec 16, 2008)

I can drive just fine without a dig


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

If you don' want to run against people with a dig then put a set of 1.9 tires on and run in that class.


----------



## zmanr900 (Dec 16, 2008)

I guess i'll just run what i got


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

Sounds like fun. hopefully everyone can put this issue to rest now


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

zmanr900 said:


> Well i guess i'll just have to beat you with a cheap truck then. LOL. I'll just have to show people that dont agree with me that you CAN win without a DIG.
> 
> 
> I'm really tired of this agruement. I'll just try and hold my own,. I'm not a newbie at this.
> ...


Heres the problem we are not arguing we are talking about something in a public forum and actually this is a nice one so far trust me there were and are many guys that think like you and win and lose some but its not because of the dig 

when you say classes I really dont understand what you mean 
super=unlimited for the most part
2.2 comp=2.2 wheels and size limits
1.9 comp=1.9 wheel and size limits

if you mean like 
17.5
13.5
stock 
mod
these above classes are what killed offroad and onroad racing In my eyes

never said you were a newbie but if your not following the national set of rules then you will stay in your backyard and be a basher cause crawling is growing and you must grow with it or stay home and bash...thats not arguing that's the truth 

and scale has a set of rules that will really get ya hot so stick with comp my friend 

ttyl
Bob

*keep dry and have a merry xmas and a safe new year*

im done if you don't want to talk anymore


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

I am going to ask one more time that this discussion end in this forum. It is going nowhere. If anyone wants to continue it via PM please do so. We haven't set any rules yet and aren't ready to. Nor are we ready do have a discussion regarding them. In addition, when the discussion takes place, it will be face to face and amongst those that will be most involved with the program at BFG. 

Twisted, I appreciate your interest in our program and I believe you are simply trying to help, but ultimately it will be up to myself and the club as to what we do. When we have decided we will post it. If you like it great, join us. If not then don't.

So please, no further discussion of rules in this forum. Again, these discussions will take place face to face.

Thank you!!!!


----------



## zmanr900 (Dec 16, 2008)

Sorry John enough said.


----------



## TraxxasNewbie (May 2, 2008)

kzoolou said:


> Crawling area looks pretty sweet! I'll be the first to admit that I have no idea how you "compete" in Rock Crawling, but I'm dying to see these things in action.
> 
> I hope they're not too cool or I'm going to end up with another truck


Ya better start saving Kzoo, there slow but a blast!! :thumbsup:


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

Tdevil said:


> Twisted, I appreciate your interest in our program and I believe you are simply trying to help, but ultimately it will be up to myself and the club as to what we do. When we have decided we will post it. If you like it great, join us. If not then don't.
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!!


:wave::wave:


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

How many does Sunday afternoon work for to have a meeting and get some things sorted out as to club, rules etc.?


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

That works for me John


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

Good Luck Guys Sorry I voiced a concern Hope it works out for you!!
:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## zmanr900 (Dec 16, 2008)

yeah sunday is good,..what time?


----------



## nathanschmoekel (Dec 17, 2008)

sunday works 4me ....post a time please. I have no preferance.
Is there anything to drive on yet?


----------



## zmanr900 (Dec 16, 2008)

I brought in about 25 rocks, I'm bringing my truck cause i did a few modifications and wanna play a bit. You can crawl arround on the wood structure itself, but theres not many rocks.

We still have acouple of adjustments to make on the cable crossing area of the course other than that,..we need rocks.


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

How 'bout we say 1:00 on Sunday for a meeting to get discussions started.


----------



## nathanschmoekel (Dec 17, 2008)

1:00 works...see you(all) then.

I will be bringing three tiny bridges out of popsicle sticks to demonstrate different methods of construction. Two offer different levels of crossing difficulty by allowing vehicle induced movement of the bridge surface. If everyone likes a design we can add it into the course layout.:thumbsup:


----------



## TraxxasNewbie (May 2, 2008)

Sunday at 1 sounds good for me.


----------



## TraxxasNewbie (May 2, 2008)

*Tis The Season*

By the way, MERRY CHRISTMAS everybody!!!!!!
:thumbsup: :woohoo:


----------



## TraxxasNewbie (May 2, 2008)

*New*

For those of us that are new to this crawling thing here is a good start.
http://www.rccrawler.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4521
There is a lot of information in this!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## zmanr900 (Dec 16, 2008)

Hey Traxxas,...didnt I read you saying acouple dayz ago that you would be putting together an Axial on x-mas day???

how'd the build go??,....crawling arround yet?? I've been working on mine too, I had it all apart last night,..re-greesed the tranny, and axle gears, I had to shim my axle gears cause they've worn down a bit since i've had it, just kinda doing a PM check on everything. I slammed my truck down, added some more weight here and there, got a new body, and tires, i've been crawling all arround the house latley. I crawled down a Flight of stairs yesterday,..11 steps to be exact. Made it successfully too. I was trying to impress some older people thats never seen a truck like that b-4 in there life,.LOL

Going out shopping today,...well heading to SideTrax to pic up some parts. So anyway!

All have a good weekend, see ya'all Sunday. i'll be there early arround Noon if John is there by then, to work a bit on the course.


----------



## TraxxasNewbie (May 2, 2008)

:thumbsup:


zmanr900 said:


> Hey Traxxas,...didnt I read you saying acouple dayz ago that you would be putting together an Axial on x-mas day???
> 
> how'd the build go??,....crawling arround yet?? I've been working on my too, I had it all apart last night,..re-greesed the tranny, and axle gears, just kinda doing a PM check on everything. I slammed my truck down, added some more weight here and there, got a new body, and tires, i've been crawling all arround the house latley. I crawled down a Flight of stairs yesterday,..11 steps to be exact. Made it successfully too. I was trying to impress some older people thats never seen a truck like that b-4 in there life,.LOL
> 
> ...


Yeah I started it last night and let me tell you this is fun. I have never put a car/truck together before, already broke a part putting it together! Guess they were not kidding when they said it would take 4-5 hours, I think I made it to page 4 before the meds startes kicking in. Does SideTrax carry Axial parts? Anyways I will be bringing the tennis balls by tonite or Sunday during the meeting. :thumbsup:


----------



## zmanr900 (Dec 16, 2008)

No SideTrax doesnt. you can acually order them faster than he can get'em anyway. Why, what part did u break, I may have a spare............


----------



## TraxxasNewbie (May 2, 2008)

zmanr900 said:


> No SideTrax doesnt. you can acually order them faster than he can get'em anyway. Why, what part did u break, I may have a spare............



AX80003--It snapped when I was putting in the flanged ball. By the way what did you use to put your battery on the front axle. I see there is a option part in the instructions, but was wondering if there is a homemade fix.


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

1:00 PM Sunday works for me John. If we are going to be discussing the rules, I think every one should print a set out to bring to the meeting. The rules can be found at this address. http://www.usrcca.com/rules2008.pdf


----------



## zmanr900 (Dec 16, 2008)

See i'm still old school, i still run the full 6c NiMH packs, I have a 3300 and a 3600 for my Axial. I took the Batt. pack and velcro strapped it on the underside of the top of the batt. plate. So i slid in the pack threw the front between the front shocks, so one end of the pack was up next to the tranny, and put the velcro straps arround the bottom of the pack and up over the original batt. plate. NOW my battery is lower and more forward. I didnt like all that crap mounted up on the axle, I think it looks tacky. I like a clean look of the axles. I mount every thing up under the body, out of sight.

pn ax80003 is the axle. you broke it?? No i dont have a spare. sorry.

These are old pics, but you can see how my batt. is...it works out just fine that way, never moves, stays right there, and made a BIG difference.


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

Sounds like Sunday at 1:00 works to get together and hash out the club and rules.

See you there!!!


----------



## TraxxasNewbie (May 2, 2008)

zmanr900 said:


> pn ax80003 is the axle. you broke it?? No i dont have a spare. sorry.


No it is the piece that attaches under the axle, you put the flange ball in the center and attach it to the axle with the two long screws. Sorry it is part AX80003-3, it is on page 5 of the manual upper right hand side. :thumbsup:


----------



## zmanr900 (Dec 16, 2008)

No traxxasNewbie, dont have a spare, I just got back from sidetrax. He doesnt have much. Nothing for the Axial. i just had to get odds and ends


----------



## XXX KEITH (May 1, 2007)

zmanr900 said:


> Well i guess i'll just have to beat you with a cheap truck then. LOL. I'll just have to show people that dont agree with me that you CAN win without a DIG.
> 
> 
> I'm really tired of this agruement. I'll just try and hold my own,. I'm not a newbie at this.
> ...


hey bro im not starting beef i see both sides of the argument but i have been at bfg since the beggining and this is the same thread with all the arguing that scares people away ive seen it hell i sure ive caused some of it.. we need to talk in person or on the phone cause theres probably guys on hobbytalk thinking of coming to bfg and are now backing out because they think were unorganized lets just take a breather get some rock on the track few meetings then go at it no rock means no crawling if were not crawling why have the rules already?? were trying to bring em in not run em out.. im new to this crawler stuff hell i got a super hopefully at my neighbors waiting for me when i get back to mi so im already in the wrong direction but im runnin it i got 2 servos locked diffs and all the goodies not to mention its huge..im just sayin lets have some fun xxx:thumbsup:


----------



## XXX KEITH (May 1, 2007)

TraxxasNewbie said:


> No it is the piece that attaches under the axle, you put the flange ball in the center and attach it to the axle with the two long screws. Sorry it is part AX80003-3, it is on page 5 of the manual upper right hand side. :thumbsup:


hahahaha breaking stuff putting it togather i feel sorry for your kids when u change there diapers hahahahahahahahahaha :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Shawn is taken care of.
I ordered him a new one.


----------



## zmanr900 (Dec 16, 2008)

we just need to have fun!


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

There will be plenty of room for fun. Club events can always have a bit more relaxed rule structure. When we start to talk competitions that we want other clubs and organizations to participate in, we have to have a more structured set of rules. 

Forums just aren't the place for these types of discussions. Meaning gets lost and things get misinterpreted. People get upset and feelings get hurt. Been there and don't want to go there again. 

If you want to start your own thread just about rules and the discussion of them without mentioning BFG and what we are or are not doing, have at it. 

The discussion of rules and guidelines for BFG will take place Sunday, December 28, at 1:00. Face to face where we can work it out then post what we come up with. 

Thanks!!!


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

*Axial Parts*



TraxxasNewbie said:


> No it is the piece that attaches under the axle, you put the flange ball in the center and attach it to the axle with the two long screws. Sorry it is part AX80003-3, it is on page 5 of the manual upper right hand side. :thumbsup:


Hobby sports in Portage has a fare selection of AX10 parts RTR,stock,option and lots of INTEGY shiny stuff.


----------



## zmanr900 (Dec 16, 2008)

I forgot about that place in Portage,..Last time i was there they had an indoor and outdoor track,. I heard they did away with the outdoor one. They've allways had a big selection of parts. I guess you could drive down there from G.R., maybe about 60 some miles and how much gas? or order parts and wait 2 days...... But still wouldnt mind driving down there and checking it out sometime.

I like shiny stuff,.....gotta have some Bling!

thats why i love Axial! they has so many options,....I like a variety of choices, colors and styles, and the different companys, cause each co. always does alittle different design compared to somone else.

www.integy.com has a good online selection


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

Don't forget. 1:00 meeting at BFG Sunday to discuss club formation and rules. 

See you there!!!!


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

Sunday at 1:00 doesn't work for all of us John. I can't make it. Why can't we schedule it for a later date, like after New years?


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

Thanks for the input Andy.

I know some of the guys were anxious to put some things together. I am thinking today could be kind of an organizational thing with a later meeting to present proposals to the club membership for discussion and final approval? 

My thought is that at the first "official" meeting of the club, anyone in attendance would be considered a charter member and we would get an approval of anything on the table at that time.

Thinking we will come up with some things today, put them out there for consideration, have input given to one or two individuals and then have a first "official" club meeting in the next week or two. 

Sound ok?


----------



## TraxxasNewbie (May 2, 2008)

*Battle Front Rock Crawlers*

Well it is official!!!

We have formed Battle Front Rock Crawlers. The meeting yesterday was a rough draft of what we want to accomplish as a club and what we want to do to promote the rock crawling side of BFG. We will be having our first "official" meeting on Sunday January 4th at 1:00pm. Anyone that is interested in what is going on in regards to rock crawling at BFG is encouraged to come. We are going to need volunteers to help out in certain areas. At the meeting we will be finalizing most of the details as to what was discussed at the meeting yesterday. It is our hope to become the premier rock crawling club in Michigan!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

Is it possible to make the meetings on any other days besides Sundays?


----------



## XXX KEITH (May 1, 2007)

02CooperS said:


> Is it possible to make the meetings on any other days besides Sundays?


sunday=porn day???? :thumbsup:


----------



## TraxxasNewbie (May 2, 2008)

02CooperS said:


> Is it possible to make the meetings on any other days besides Sundays?


As of right now most of the people that expressed interest said that Sundays work best for them. We understand that not everyone can make it out on a Sunday but we had to pick a day that also does not interfere with other events that are already taking place at BFG. If you have any ideas or thoughts that you would like expressed at the meeting and cannot be there please feel free to PM me and I will bring them up at the meeting on Sunday.
:thumbsup:


----------



## TraxxasNewbie (May 2, 2008)

XXX KEITH said:


> sunday=porn day???? :thumbsup:


Isnt that every day?


----------



## kzoolou (Mar 16, 2008)

You guys got all of your rocks lined up?


----------



## TraxxasNewbie (May 2, 2008)

kzoolou said:


> You guys got all of your rocks lined up?


I believe so, but if you have some that would be great. We wont know until John gets back as we are getting them from his source.


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

XXX KEITH said:


> sunday=porn day???? :thumbsup:





TraxxasNewbie said:


> Isnt that every day?


You beat me to it, haha!

I only had one really important thing that I wanted to express, and I'll PM it to you.

Thanks, Andy


----------



## zmanr900 (Dec 16, 2008)

Well we'll see what John says about maybe this coming friday,.I'm thinking of making acouple trips with my Truck over to this gravel pit maybe take acouple of you guys with me or whoever goes, and load up my pick up, we can get acouple hundred rocks with 2 trips.

I lugged all 500 and some rocks i have at my house, its not hard if you have a few hands.

TraxxasNewbie!...can you mention that to John if you talk to him this week.? { a rock trip maybe this weekend }


----------



## XXX KEITH (May 1, 2007)

from what my buddy tells me who also races a bfg we can go to the old jenison airport and take all there rock as there getting rid of it all to clean the place up the owner told him to take what he wants and he lanscaped his front yard with them something to look into :thumbsup:


----------



## TraxxasNewbie (May 2, 2008)

Bead Lock..................


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

Rocks are available anytime we want to pick them. I asked about a loader, but with the arena motocross at VanAndel, all of his equipment is booked. If we go grab them ourselves, he even said don't worry about paying for them. 

Let me know what works for a rock party!!!


----------



## TraxxasNewbie (May 2, 2008)

Tdevil said:


> Rocks are available anytime we want to pick them. I asked about a loader, but with the arena motocross at VanAndel, all of his equipment is booked. If we go grab them ourselves, he even said don't worry about paying for them.
> 
> Let me know what works for a rock party!!!


Im in for Friday after between 1-5
:thumbsup:


----------



## zmanr900 (Dec 16, 2008)

How about Fri. @ 1pm,.....am i the only one with a truck? at least we can get acouple loads in b-4 dark. it would be nice if we can get some help, it'll go faster.

I can also do it tomorrow, new years day. i dont plan on being hung over,. Its just another day for me.{holiday or not}

I can do it thur. any time, and friday after 1pm maybe arround 2ish

new years day would be good too,..we'd have most of the day. If we could actually get some help Thurs. and Friday after 1pm I think we could have most of the rocks there this weekend

If John can let us in Tomorrow {new years day} i'm good for then. If I can get some help. Plus John needs to show us where exactly to pick up these rocks at.

Just some ideas...............


----------



## nathanschmoekel (Dec 17, 2008)

I would be into thursday (jan 01) any time after noon. Friday is out for me.


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

I can help both days let me know.


----------



## zmanr900 (Dec 16, 2008)

well i wanna do it tomorrow,....meet at BFG noonish,...but we need to be able to get in, and we need to know where exactly to go. If we get that info then its a go!


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

Have you heard any thing from John yet?


----------



## zmanr900 (Dec 16, 2008)

No i havent.....As soon as i get word from someone. If anybody has any info on this rock adventure and wants to talk to me PM me for my Number. I'll be here till I get word.


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

I can be there about 1:00 New Year's Day. I am just getting in from the New Year's Eve event and plan on sleeping in. 

So, anyone that wants to help haul rock, be at the track at 1:00 tomorrow.

See you there!!!


----------



## nathanschmoekel (Dec 17, 2008)

*Happy New Year*

I will see you all at BFG @ 1 pm:woohoo:


----------



## zmanr900 (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks for responding so late John,. Ok I'll be there,. I'm gonna empty out my truck, so we can get some rocks,... someone can ride with me, then someone else will have to car pool other helpers.


----------



## TraxxasNewbie (May 2, 2008)

So were the rocks gotten today? Or are we planning on tomorrow the 2nd at 1pm? I am confused......By the way if we are doing this tomorrow I have a truck as well.


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

We picked all the rocks that we could today. The rocks were mixed in with dirt that was frozen solid and we had to pic ax them out. John is going to call his source to see if he can take a loader and break up the pile before we go back for more. Right now the coarse is half covered.


----------



## zmanr900 (Dec 16, 2008)

Hey guys, man i'm sore tonight. I'm gonna have nightmares about rocks tonight.

I was thinking of going into BFG tomorrow night, friday after 5pm and work on the course.


----------



## nathanschmoekel (Dec 17, 2008)

*There's a helova lot they didn't tell me when I hired on*

I can be there to help friday evening, 5pm should be doable, but I might be as late as 6pm. I have other things going on in the afternoon and am not sure how long they will occupy me.


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

*progress pics*

Any body take any pics of the course progess so far, if so post those suckers
man!


----------



## nathanschmoekel (Dec 17, 2008)

*Pictures!? This isn't a fashion show (yet)*

Sorry, WE WERE TOO BUSY SWEATING OUR ASSES OFF :drunk:
How 'bout you just come and have a look for yourself? say arround 5 o'clock tomorrow!!:wave: Hope to see you there:thumbsup:
Don't forget your work gloves lol


----------



## zmanr900 (Dec 16, 2008)

If someone has a pick up, then you can haul rocks,. I'm just gonna do some re-arranging and Maintenance.


----------



## zmanr900 (Dec 16, 2008)

If someone wants to haul rocks with there truck tonight then get with Nate! 
Sunday can be a TEST day.


----------



## XXX KEITH (May 1, 2007)

zmanr900 said:


> But as track supervisor #1,.open yet.
> 
> Sunday can be a TEST day.


HAHAHAH I LIKE THAT


----------



## zmanr900 (Dec 16, 2008)

Yeah I thought it was funny too.............


----------



## TraxxasNewbie (May 2, 2008)

*Meeting*

Just a reminder to everyone. We will be having our first "official" club meeting this Sunday, January 4th at 1:00 PM. Please be there if you want to have input into the clubs workings. If you cannot be there please PM me with your concerns or email me at: razr27 (at) yahoo (dot) com. Hope every one had a great New Years Eve!!! :hat:
:thumbsup:


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

Ok, we have had some conversation and here is the plan. I will be at the track by 1:00 today. Brian is planning on showing up 3 or 4. We would like to try to get another couple loads of rock. If we drive around the area a bit, I think we can find enough loose ones without having to pick ax them out. 

Come Sunday prepared to discuss the merits of using mortar to hold the course together. Since this would be a pretty much permanent situation we have decided we would like the club to give it a thumbs up or a thumbs down. Don't need to discuss or comment here, save that for Sunday.


----------



## XXX KEITH (May 1, 2007)

zmanr900 said:


> Yeah supervisor #1 Shane is #2....... or vis versa,.........I'd say i've earned my dues to be incharge of maintenence, and track operations at this point.


hahahah you can have it i aint gonna fight you for it..:thumbsup:


----------



## nathanschmoekel (Dec 17, 2008)

My afternoon apointment has been pushed to 4pm, so don't expect me tonight.
See you sunday @1pm


----------



## zmanr900 (Dec 16, 2008)

XXX KEITH said:


> hahahah you can have it i aint gonna fight you for it..:thumbsup:


its not worth fighting over,...its just what i do! besides i wasnt competing with you for a certain position anyway!


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm pretty sure I'll be able to make it this Sunday now. I had the day off today and was able to catch up on everything I've been procrastinating on. Unfortunately my speedo for my crawler won't be here until Tuesday so no testing for me.

Hey Keith, I'm working on revising the 4-link setup on my bigger rig and getting it ready as well. 

And looky what I scored on Ebay for $125. Man yet another $ pit in this hobby I've found.:thumbsup:


----------



## zmanr900 (Dec 16, 2008)

*BFG crawler course pic update*

Ok guys heres some pics. took 4 truck loads of rocks to get what we have so far. Me and Shane did some work tonight and played arround a bit, still have alittle more to do yet. 

I have a video i took tonight of my truck entering on the cable crossing that i'm gonna put on you-tube. turned out pretty cool.

Check out the track sunday at 1pm.....


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

*Great PICS*

The course looks like its coming along great. You guys been kickin ass!
Sunday at 1:00 sounds good for me,I'll bring my rig and see what I can 
brake.JPG


----------



## TraxxasNewbie (May 2, 2008)

zmanr900 said:


> Ok guys heres some pics. took 4 truck loads of rocks to get what we have so far. Me and Shane did some work tonight and played arround a bit, still have alittle more to do yet.
> 
> I have a video i took tonight of my truck entering on the cable crossing that i'm gonna put on you-tube. turned out pretty cool.
> 
> Check out the track sunday at 1pm.....


Course looks awesome so far. Glad to have the two of you designing and constructing this beast.Definitely will bring my rig on Sunday to break something!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## XXX KEITH (May 1, 2007)

zmanr900 said:


> its not worth fighting over,...its just what i do! besides i wasnt competing with you for a certain position anyway!


NEVER SAID U WERE... RELAX:dude:


----------



## XXX KEITH (May 1, 2007)

zmanr900 said:


> Ok guys heres some pics. took 4 truck loads of rocks to get what we have so far. Me and Shane did some work tonight and played arround a bit, still have alittle more to do yet.
> 
> I have a video i took tonight of my truck entering on the cable crossing that i'm gonna put on you-tube. turned out pretty cool.
> 
> Check out the track sunday at 1pm.....


RIGS LOOK GOOD ON THE ROCKS PS I GOT THE SAME TABLE SAW LOL


----------



## zmanr900 (Dec 16, 2008)

Yeah its pretty cool so far and we dont even have all the rocks yet! We've been having a problem with land slides on some steep areas, but we'll discuss the solution to that at the meeting. other than that, ..... me and shane took just about every line possible, up and down backwards and arround. its gonna be hard but fun. its surely gonna be challenging.


----------



## nathanschmoekel (Dec 17, 2008)

02CooperS said:


> Unfortunately my speedo for my crawler won't be here until Tuesday so no testing for me.
> 
> Speedos are cool! What color did you order? I would NEVER dress _my _crawler like that. See you at the beach, Hasselhoff:thumbsup:


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

nathanschmoekel said:


> 02CooperS said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately my speedo for my crawler won't be here until Tuesday so no testing for me.
> ...


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey John, I would like to come down and do some more work on the coarse today. Will the building be open?:roll:


----------



## XXX KEITH (May 1, 2007)

dasmonkeyboy said:


> Hey John, I would like to come down and do some more work on the coarse today. Will the building be open?:roll:


theyl be there usually a nice turnout for offroad plus oval is tonight there gonna be there all day:thumbsup:


----------



## XXX KEITH (May 1, 2007)

Well Dude Sent Me Pics Of My Crawler But I Cant Get Them To Load Onto My Photobucket Wont Let Me Load It If You Wanna Peep It Out Send Me You Email Ill Send It To You Guys Xxx


----------



## Roy Dallier (Sep 7, 2004)

Check out XXXs rig


----------



## Roy Dallier (Sep 7, 2004)

XXX rig


----------



## XXX KEITH (May 1, 2007)

I Had Roy Help Me Out On Posting My Pics But Yep Thats It Cant Wait To Get It


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

XXX KEITH said:


> I Had Roy Help Me Out On Posting My Pics But Yep Thats It Cant Wait To Get It


That thing is bad ass, when you gunna unleash that beast.


----------



## XXX KEITH (May 1, 2007)

ev2fast said:


> That thing is bad ass, when you gunna unleash that beast.


I SHOULD HAVE HER BY WEDS OR THURS BUT I JUST ORDERED 2 SERVOS AND A SPEEDO TODAY SO COUPLE WEEKS IM SURE ILL BRING IT BY THOUGH WHEN I GET IT SO U CAN PEEP IT OUT:thumbsup:


----------



## zmanr900 (Dec 16, 2008)

*G.R. Rock Crawlers*

A few pics from todays events, 1-4-2009

Hey XXX Keith, that truck is Bad,.....I like it! looks awesome


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

*Good Pics*

Like the pics ,great beginning for a nice rock surface course.

I like it!:thumbsup:


----------



## XXX KEITH (May 1, 2007)

zmanr900 said:


> A few pics from todays events, 1-4-2009
> 
> Hey XXX Keith, that truck is Bad,.....I like it! looks awesome


zman did u post up the youtube videos yet?


----------



## zmanr900 (Dec 16, 2008)

*BFG crawler vid's*



XXX KEITH said:


> zman did u post up the youtube videos yet?


I uploaded 2 videos on YouTube, now I'm just waiting for them to publish. As soon as they do I'll post the links.


----------



## XXX KEITH (May 1, 2007)

zmanr900 said:


> I uploaded 2 videos on YouTube, now I'm just waiting for them to publish. As soon as they do I'll post the links.


nice:dude:


----------



## zmanr900 (Dec 16, 2008)

*BFG Crawler videos*

Heres acouple vids so far:


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

*Close Up*

Sweet vids, just need a bumper cam view on the course that would be to cool.


----------



## TraxxasNewbie (May 2, 2008)

Does anyone have an idea yet for a logo?


----------



## XXX KEITH (May 1, 2007)

TraxxasNewbie said:


> Does anyone have an idea yet for a logo?


you guys should talk to revo hes good at them kind of things:thumbsup:

I JUST PMED REVOLITIOUSE SO WELL SEE WHAT HE SAYS HES GOOD AT THESE THINGS ITS HIS JOB...


----------



## XXX KEITH (May 1, 2007)

my rig is on the way servos on the way speedo on the way should be good for the beginning of next week


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

*Simple Ideas*



TraxxasNewbie said:


> Does anyone have an idea yet for a logo?


TWO SIMPLE SAMPLES.


----------



## Revo (Apr 25, 2007)

XXX KEITH said:


> you guys should talk to revo hes good at them kind of things:thumbsup:
> 
> I JUST PMED REVOLITIOUSE SO WELL SEE WHAT HE SAYS HES GOOD AT THESE THINGS ITS HIS JOB...


I had a few mintues to spare today so I threw an idea together. I was trying to come up with a good Slogan so to speak. I had two that I thought were decent, they were: 

1. Get Your Rocks Off
2. Get Twisted

You can see both of those ideas on the logo I put together. I am open for ideas....thoughts....complaints....etc.


----------



## nathanschmoekel (Dec 17, 2008)

or how 'bout.....We take it on the rocks, with a twist.


----------



## Revo (Apr 25, 2007)

nathanschmoekel said:


> or how 'bout.....We take it on the rocks, with a twist.


Here you go...


----------



## TraxxasNewbie (May 2, 2008)

*Idea*

Here is another idea


----------



## XXX KEITH (May 1, 2007)

REVO-Beat-U said:


> I had a few mintues to spare today so I threw an idea together. I was trying to come up with a good Slogan so to speak. I had two that I thought were decent, they were:
> 
> 1. Get Your Rocks Off
> 2. Get Twisted
> ...



either way i like em revo thanx... FELLAS DUNNO HOW FAR YOUR LOOKING TO GO WITH THIS BUT REVO IS THE ONE WHO GETS ALL THE BFG/VIRUS SHIRTS MADE AND AT A VERY GOOD PRICE AS WELL HE CAN PUT ANY PIC ON A SHIRT SO WHEN YOU AGREE ON ONE LET HIM KNOW OR ME KNOW ILL TELL HIM WHATEVER... XXX


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

*REVO your the man*

I like revo's logo, its much more professional looking. Put it
with nathans slogan (on the rocks with a twist) are rocks,
crawlers and (battle front rock crawlers) and I think
revo's are man. What da ya think?


----------



## Revo (Apr 25, 2007)

ev2fast said:


> I like revo's logo, its much more professional looking. Put it
> with nathans slogan (on the rocks with a twist) are rocks,
> crawlers and (battle front rock crawlers) and I think
> revo's are man. What da ya think?


Dont think your locked in to that logo I made. That was just my first ideas that I threw together. I can make just about anything anyone wants.

What you will find quickly is, you cant make everyone happy. If you have a group of people deciding on something you will be lucky to get half of them to agree. 

So let me know what you want, and I will see what I can do to make it happen. :thumbsup:


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm in favor of the "Get your rocks off" slogan.


----------



## Roy Dallier (Sep 7, 2004)

02CooperS said:


> I'm in favor of the "Get your rocks off" slogan.


I new you would like that one!!:thumbsup:
:woohoo:


----------



## XXX KEITH (May 1, 2007)

Got My Rig Today All Im Waiting On Is Servos Ill Bring It Through Tonight You Guys Peep It Out Seein How Ill Be There With My B44 Runnin... This Thing Is Big As Helllllllllllll


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

02CooperS said:


> I'm in favor of the "Get your rocks off" slogan.


Not sure how family friendly that would be. 

Afraid I have to veto that one.

Sorry


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

Rock On

Rock 'n Roll, Twist 'n Shake

Life on the Rocks

Takin' the Rocky Road


----------



## XXX KEITH (May 1, 2007)

Tdevil said:


> Rock On
> 
> Rock 'n Roll, Twist 'n Shake
> 
> ...


hershey highway???


----------



## TraxxasNewbie (May 2, 2008)

XXX KEITH said:


> hershey highway???


Nice,XXX trying to tell us something?


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

XXX KEITH said:


> hershey highway???


Haha! I think I know what he was trying to say. Maybe add a rainbow or two?

It can't be anything lame.


----------



## WyldWeazel (Jan 9, 2009)

*Question*

When will the course be open to the public. I would love to stop by sometime and check it out. I am from the Lowell area, so your not that far of a trip.


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

WyldWeazel said:


> When will the course be open to the public. I would love to stop by sometime and check it out. I am from the Lowell area, so your not that far of a trip.


You are welcome to come out and check it out anytime. It isn't finished, but there are areas you can crawl on. Not going to start charging a practice fee until we get it finished.


----------



## zmanr900 (Dec 16, 2008)

Is anyone getting together this comming Sunday?..... 1pm as usual i suppose


----------



## TraxxasNewbie (May 2, 2008)

zmanr900 said:


> Is anyone getting together this comming Sunday?..... 1pm as usual i suppose


Yeah plannin on it. Was out there yesterday and there were couple cats there. Lets get a little informal comp together this Sunday. By the way great job on the rocks guys, had a blast.


----------



## Lawn Dart (Oct 23, 2008)

I ran mine around a little last wednesday night after racing and very fun course. Funny how many "racers" actually injoyed driving it as well. I am just about done converting mine into a scale, so I will have give the it a shot like that.

Good job guys


----------



## TraxxasNewbie (May 2, 2008)

Hey what are you guys running for shock oil in the F/R?
Thanks
:thumbsup:


----------



## nathanschmoekel (Dec 17, 2008)

TraxxasNewbie said:


> Hey what are you guys running for shock oil in the F/R?
> Thanks
> :thumbsup:


I still use the stock 30wt that came with my ax-10 kit, but I sealed one of the two flow holes inside each shock to slow things down a bit. If you have different spring rates front and rear, I feel it is important to adjust the shocks so that the rebound rate** is similar on both ends of the crawler. 

When I first got my kit I just plugged one rear shock hole for ballance, to compensate for softer springs in front. The sealing of a hole is the same as running heavier fluid, it slows things down. This adjustment will also affect the shock during compression, however since we drive slowly most of the time this has virtually no effect to over-all driving. If anything the heavy oil or plugged hole minimizes the effects of "rapid" or "instant" torque twist. Thats the twist you get when you punch it. It has no affect on "slow" torque twist which is waht you get when climbing a steep grade or when you get a wheel bound up in something.


**I guess for the "simple" rc shocks we use we could just say "damping rate" since there is no way to seperatly adjust the rebuond and compression strokes. Seperate adjustments become more of a benifit the faster the vehicle travels.


----------



## Erforce52285 (Jan 14, 2009)

hey all, just joined the forum and im very excited to here about a crawler course/club in grand rapids! im new to rc's but ive been tinkering with a tamiya crawler for about 3 months. its not all that yet but im definitely looking forward to coming out to mash it up with you guys!


----------



## TraxxasNewbie (May 2, 2008)

Erforce52285 said:


> hey all, just joined the forum and im very excited to here about a crawler course/club in grand rapids! im new to rc's but ive been tinkering with a tamiya crawler for about 3 months. its not all that yet but im definitely looking forward to coming out to mash it up with you guys!


Sounds good Erforce52285 we usually meet on Sundays at 1pm but the track is open everyday except monday's. We are going to be following the USRCCA rules for our comps and look forward to seeing you there with your rig.
:thumbsup:


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

TraxxasNewbie said:


> Sounds good Erforce52285 we usually meet on Sundays at 1pm but the track is open everyday except monday's. We are going to be following the USRCCA rules for our comps and look forward to seeing you there with your rig.
> :thumbsup:


Glad to hear your choice on the rules will make it tons easier on the whole club and visitors cant wait till first comp :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## zmanr900 (Dec 16, 2008)

Anyone gonna be arround Frid. night,..this sunday, is out for me anyway. We have snow and i'm gonna be riding. so I may pop out and crawl a bit. Fri. night only.

I changed my gears to ALL steel, so i'd like to test'em out.


----------



## TraxxasNewbie (May 2, 2008)

ill be there friday night


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

I will be there around 5:00pm


----------



## XXX KEITH (May 1, 2007)

anyone still goin today at 1??


----------



## TraxxasNewbie (May 2, 2008)

Whats going on everyone. Been pretty quiet around here lately!!


----------



## WyldWeazel (Jan 9, 2009)

*Wednesday 1-20-09*

I will be there to crawl if anyone else wants to show.


----------



## screamncj (Jan 20, 2009)

hey guys hows it going? new to this sight came from clod talk and was doing a search on web and found you guys im from north of gr , in newaygo, my girlfriend lives in kent wood , so i was very excited to find someone this close that were playing with the big trucks. i would love to help out , just had knee surgery, but when im well enough it would be gr8 to come play . i also was just reading and had some ideas i have railroad ties they make gr8 obstacles any thing else i could do let me know


----------



## nathanschmoekel (Dec 17, 2008)

*Railroad ties !?*

Maybe when we start setting up the outdoor course...we are on a small footprint for now and are hoping to keep a "natural rock" look going...but that may change. Thanks for the offer though it's good to have options open.
Good luck with the knee. If you want to show on a sunday I'm sure someone would be happy to spot your runs so you can heal. Heck I'll even drive your crawler for you if it's too much for you :drunk:!LOL


----------



## nathanschmoekel (Dec 17, 2008)

*hey axial fans.....This is the one!!!*

Finally! A dig unit that works, is not expensive, AND most importantly doesn't require a bunch of fab work! This looks to be a very complete kit, no sneeky extra parts needed later to fix short-comings, just add a servo and bolt it up.

http://www.tcscrawlers.com/TCS-Craw...-AX10-Scorpion-US-Patent-Pending-p-16835.html.


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

nathanschmoekel said:


> Finally! A dig unit that works, is not expensive, AND most importantly doesn't require a bunch of fab work! This looks to be a very complete kit, no sneeky extra parts needed later to fix short-comings, just add a servo and bolt it up.
> 
> http://www.tcscrawlers.com/TCS-Craw...-AX10-Scorpion-US-Patent-Pending-p-16835.html.


Hey I didn't think you wanted a dig unit LOL. Did the Sunday comp change your mind LOL:thumbsup:


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

Come on Nathan you know you want an EASY BUTTON ha ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## screamncj (Jan 20, 2009)

id like to stop by and check it out what days or noghts are you there? any other monster truck events there? any interest in a monster jam type event for the summer time? or pulls? is there also a hobby shop here ? i noticed you guys must have some place to buy parts cause somebody said they didnt go to riders?


----------



## TraxxasNewbie (May 2, 2008)

screamncj said:


> id like to stop by and check it out what days or noghts are you there? any other monster truck events there? any interest in a monster jam type event for the summer time? or pulls? is there also a hobby shop here ? i noticed you guys must have some place to buy parts cause somebody said they didnt go to riders?


We are trying to get interest in MT for the outdoor track, there was none last summer. As for Hobby shops there are 3 within 5 miles of Battlefront and there is also another out in Rockford right off of 131. Battlefront is open everyday except Mondays. Here is a link to the schedule http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=233087
Hope to see you out there
:thumbsup:


----------



## screamncj (Jan 20, 2009)

ok i know where riders and hobby world are where are the hobby shops you are talking about and there names


----------



## TraxxasNewbie (May 2, 2008)

screamncj said:


> ok i know where riders and hobby world are where are the hobby shops you are talking about and there names


Sidetrax Hobbies is in Grandville 44th and wilson area and there is Rivertown Hobbies which is off of 131 and 10 mile


----------



## zmanr900 (Dec 16, 2008)

Well sorry i missed you guys last sunday, had to plow again! Should be able to make it this coming sunday i'm good for then, as long as it doesnt snow.

You guys ever figure out which name its gonna be yet. I liked the ideas John said, we should take a look at those again. Plus i've been trying to think of something,. It has to be off the wall...something weird but cool.


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

I am up for another Sunday rock crawling event if anyone else is interested


----------



## kzoolou (Mar 16, 2008)

You should let XXX Keith give you the slogan. You can be sure that it would be catchy, yet family friendly.


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

Got a line on some rocks. Right around the corner where we got the topsoil when we started the outdoor track. 6" to 12" rocks, $32 a ton. It is a pile of rocks, no dirt. We would have to pick them up, but it should be pretty easy. He said he would turn them over with a loader so we could see what is there a little bit better. It will have to be done on a weekday because we do have to use the scales to keep track of how much we take. Jason can open the store during the day if there are those that are available


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

Sounds good John I will be available tomorrow at noon. I will call Brian and see if he will be available.


----------



## nathanschmoekel (Dec 17, 2008)

*Just hands+back, no truck *

This week is booked for me.
I can make it any day/time next week except thursday.


----------



## zmanr900 (Dec 16, 2008)

uhhhh, i have to work friday, sat, no good, be there sunday. but as far as the rocks go, I cant do any hauling tomorrow. i have today off but not planning on hauling any rocks, my day is full. 

Lets plan it for like next tuesday or wed.

This time we need MORE helpers! and another truck would be nice, P.U. that is.

Next week tues or wed. is fine shane can set that up i guess with John, just let me know when!


----------



## zmanr900 (Dec 16, 2008)

Juat talked to Shane, its on for next week, we have yet to set the exact day, it will be tues, or wed. {Nate}. and we also talked about another minny rock comp. this coming sunday since i missed last week.


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

Let's do a 1:00pm comp on Sunday


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

Tuesdays are good since Jason is usually out there anyway for the guys to work on the off-road track.


----------



## TraxxasNewbie (May 2, 2008)

I will have a truck available, If we do it tuesday around noon that would be great. Also Sunday sounds good!!!


----------



## nathanschmoekel (Dec 17, 2008)

tuesday sounds good. I rock every day, so it really doesn't matter. 

as for sunday I am 97.6% sure I will not be there....so print some score sheets. And SHANE...don't forget the sprayer :thumbsup:


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

*Saturday Crawling*

Anyone interested in crawling tonight? I will be down there around 5:00pm


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

*Sunday Comp*

The Sunday comp today went well and all that participated had fun. There were five entries, the results can be found below.

First comp

Schane Fredricks.........-49 1st place

Erv Voisard................. -7 2nd place

Jim Schreiber.............. -1 3rd place

Shawn Snow................35 4th place

Larry (not sure on last name) had a DNS do to magic smoke from his ESC and could not participate.


For the second comp we run the coarse backwards with no bonus gates.


Jim Schreiber.................30 1st place

Schane Fredricks............39 2nd place

Shawn Snow..................86 3rd place

Erv Voisard....................87 4th place

For all that don't know, Sunday will be our comp day, and it would be great to have more people out on the coarse on Sundays.

Just as a reminder this coming Tuesday 01/27/09 at 11:00am at BFG we will be meeting to get the rest of the rocks to finish the coarse. Any help would be greatly appreciated. It is understandable If you can't make it out because it will be on Tue during working hours.


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

I think I should stick to the right direction with the bonus gates. 
My idea to run in reverse,didn't work out all that well for me.


----------



## WyldWeazel (Jan 9, 2009)

Boy... that was a lot of fun. Thanks again to everyone who showed up. :thumbsup:

Erv... yea, I hear yea. Next time I think I will try the cable bridge with all 4 tires on it.  Maybe I will even charge up my battery.

To all readers... Please come out to these comps. The guys have done a wonderful job, building a course that is challenge, fun and if done creatively (see my silly driving skills...) quite funny.  The course that was setup by Schane was excellent. It allowed for all to have fun while learning a little bit more about there crawlers.

Larry... I hope you get your crawler fixed soon.


----------



## mazdalarry04 (Mar 26, 2007)

dasmonkeyboy said:


> The Sunday comp today went well and all that participated had fun. There were five entries, the results can be found below.
> 
> First comp
> 
> ...


It is larry cornell hope to see you all tues


----------



## zmanr900 (Dec 16, 2008)

Hey there fellas, Sorry i missed out again sunday. I'll try again next sunday Feb 1st!

Saturday was my B-day and it ended up running into sunday, i was outta town with no cell signal, so i got Shanes message about Comp. Sun. by then it was too late.

We'll also see about tues. @ 11am, I may or may not have to work..........


----------



## TraxxasNewbie (May 2, 2008)

*Club Membership*

For those of you that were at the first two meetings we discussed having a monthly meeting the first Sunday of every month. With it being Super Bowl Sunday this week we are going to postpone the meeting to the following weekend, Sunday Feb [email protected] 1pm. For all those that are interested in the club please bring your members dues that day as we are already incurring expenses for the course. If you have any questions about the cost for the year please PM me. On a seperate note we have purchased the rights to battlefrontcrawlers.com and are currently working on the site. We are going to need a couple of guys/gals to be there next Friday/Saturday during the ROAR race to hold some exhibitions. Please PM me if you are interested. We want to get the word out about Crawling!!! If you have not been out lately you are missing out, the course is very challenging but fun and we look forward to holding a competition real soon.
:thumbsup:


----------



## TraxxasNewbie (May 2, 2008)

Hey guys I am on lockdown at work, I will not be able to make it this morning...Boss is on a rampage


----------



## TraxxasNewbie (May 2, 2008)

Does anybody have an extra skid plate...snapped mine trying to modify it
Thanks


----------



## zmanr900 (Dec 16, 2008)

TraxxasNewbie said:


> Does anybody have an extra skid plate...snapped mine trying to modify it
> Thanks


i have the stock one, I dont need it,.....Shawn check your pvt. mess I had sent you one 

So whos all showing up today to haul rocks. I'm low on gas in my truck and dont get paid till Wensday.


----------



## TraxxasNewbie (May 2, 2008)

zmanr900 said:


> i have the stock one, I dont need it,.....Shawn check your pvt. mess I had sent you one
> 
> So whos all showing up today to haul rocks. I'm low on gas in my truck and dont get paid till Wensday.


Nothin in there man, where did you send it to?:thumbsup:


----------



## nathanschmoekel (Dec 17, 2008)

*I'll see you there at 11am*

:thumbsup:


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

Man, wait until you see this thing now. 3 tons of rock were added to the course today and there is rock on every inch of it now. We figure that is between 5 and 6 ton on the course now. 

Guys did a super job!!! Thanks Brian, Schane and Nate!!!!!

Trying to get Jason (my son) to post some pictures yet tonight.


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

*Fine tuning*

Is anyone interested in crawling on Wednesday 1/28/09? I will be at BFG doing some tweaking on the part of the coarse that was completed today. I will be there about 6:00pm. It helps fine tune the coarse by running over all the rocks a few times, to find the loose ones on the elevated sections. So if you are interested, come out and beat the snot out of the rocks. It will make my job a lot easier, and make the coarse more stable for this Sundays comp.


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

The boy, and I may come up , and join you on the rocks for a spell.
I made a few tweeks on my steering, to gain a little more. Then replaced
the bent an beaten ft. lower links from sundays little comp.


----------



## zmanr900 (Dec 16, 2008)

Dont know if i'll be out tonight{Wed}, maybe i'll try, but i was thinking thurs. night.

Yes i'm glad thats done I have to wash out my truck from all the dirty rock we hauled.
My back felt it too.

I'm very excited about this course,. yesterday when we got the rocks in Shane was spraying water on to wash the rocks and i was crawling arround his spraying, wet rocks or not it was awesome. It was like winning the loto, dont know where to enjoy it first, here, there, up there, arround that,. where to run i dont know! it was all fun. 

You wont believe how many lines you can take. Its like throwing a cat in the middle of the woods alone and watch it find its way...................the way to, wherever


----------



## James T Stryker (Jul 29, 2007)

*Rock Crawler Course Pics*

Here it is guys all the rocks are in, now the fun begins!


----------



## screamncj (Jan 20, 2009)

looks awesome , job well done , i was out and checked out the track, last saturday wasnt quite finished but looked cool, i have 3 clods built up but i think they are two big for the track, so i bought a wheely king im trying to stretch to 1/10 size if i cant play with that there i will buy a slash and go next door


----------



## zmanr900 (Dec 16, 2008)

*Battlefront Rock Crawlers*

1-28-09 The first actual day that the track opens, it was finished off by the placement of our new clubs sign, cut out of Cedar on a band saw, made by yours truley,..Me! Which was placed within the track. It put the icing on the cake. it is now established. :woohoo: heres some pics of tonights events


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

*Saturday comp*

As everyone can see the coarse is finally done. I would like to change this Sundays comp, to this Saturday at 10:00am because the Superbowl is on Sunday.


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

Ooops, the ROAR race is a week from Saturday, not this Saturday. February 6 and 7. Sorry I was a bit busy tonight and didn't have a chance to talk much about plans.


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

*Saturday COMP*

OK I guess my info was wrong last night. Does anyone still want to do a Saturday comp because of Superbowl. POST A REPLY.


----------



## nathanschmoekel (Dec 17, 2008)

*Rugby rules!! pads are for sissies.*

I couldn't give a toot about the stuperbowl, so whatever everyone else want's is fine by me.


----------



## TraxxasNewbie (May 2, 2008)

nathanschmoekel said:


> I couldn't give a toot about the stuperbowl, so whatever everyone else want's is fine by me.


Although I do not share Nates enthusiasm for the Superbowl I will be in Detroit til Saturday evening. If we meet at 11 on Sunday we should be able to get a good run in before the parties start. By the way thanks Schane.
:thumbsup:


----------



## zmanr900 (Dec 16, 2008)

Well see i didnt think it was this weekend! Sun. is fine with me. infact i wanna crawl every day now that the track is so fun. I'd rather worship a expensive toy rather than a sweaty guy in tights!

I may go crawl Friday. night arround 5pm and Sunday @1pm


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

Sunday at 11:00 am sounds good to me. Just as a reminder, it will be $5.00 to use the coarse during the week and $10.00 on Sundays/comps from now on. See everyone on Sunday!!!!!!!


----------



## zmanr900 (Dec 16, 2008)

is it 10am next sunday or this sunday at 10am or is it still 1pm as usual

I'm confused............


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

Shawn,Erv and myself have parties to go to this Sunday. So it would work better for us to start at 10:00 or 11:00am this Sunday.


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

Sunday Februray 1st, Super Bowl Sunday. Rock Crawling competion at 11:00 (that is when the doors open on Sunday). 

Sounds like the goal is to have everyone on their way before the Super Bowl festivities get under way.

Don't forget we have moved the montly club meeting to February 8 at 1:00 to avoid conflict with the Super Bowl on the normal first Sunday of the month. Please plan on attending on February 8 and be prepared to fill out membership registration and pay club dues for the year.


----------



## WyldWeazel (Jan 9, 2009)

I can do Sunday at 11. I will have to bring the rugrats again but they were pretty good last time.

WyldWeazel Aka Jim


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

Sounds good Jim, looks like there is going to be a good turnout for Sunday. Looking forward to doing battle with you again.


----------



## Lawn Dart (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice shot from BFG

http://i406.photobucket.com/albums/pp141/jreckner/P1180183.jpg


----------



## Lawn Dart (Oct 23, 2008)

Here is a another. I would put them all in one post but haven't really gotten the apple down yet.

http://i406.photobucket.com/albums/pp141/jreckner/P1180179.jpg

I also have no idea how to size it down to fit on here so sorry.


----------



## Lawn Dart (Oct 23, 2008)

Found a way 

http://i406.photobucket.com/albums/pp141/jreckner/P1180180.jpg
http://i406.photobucket.com/albums/pp141/jreckner/P1180185.jpg


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

zmanr900 said:


> 1-28-09 The first actual day that the track opens, it was finished off by the placement of our new clubs sign, cut out of Cedar on a band saw, made by yours truley,..Me! Which was placed within the track. It put the icing on the cake. it is now established. :woohoo: heres some pics of tonights events


HAT'S OFF GUYS WOW THAT IS AWESOME CANT WAIT TO CRAWL THAT !!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:

ANY INFO ON PRICING AND TIMES FOR NEXT COMP (not this Sunday):thumbsup:


----------



## nathanschmoekel (Dec 17, 2008)

*That thing is just too cool!*

Should build a kayak though...they handle roll-overs better than canoes:freak:


----------



## Lawn Dart (Oct 23, 2008)

I agree. That could be a great project and look a little better. Can't beat the $3 canoe from hobby lobby for easiness.


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

ANY INFO ON PRICING AND TIMES FOR NEXT COMP (not this Sunday):thumbsup:[/QUOTE]



We are doing comps every Sunday. The price will be $10.00.
If your club wants to do a comp with us send me a pm and we can get something going


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

*Sun. comp.*

Are we still doing sunday at 11:00 or was it today.
Not much chatter on this thread lately, whats up with that?


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

*Comp*

The comp is on Sunday 2/1/2009 at 11:00am.


----------



## TraxxasNewbie (May 2, 2008)

ev2fast said:


> Are we still doing sunday at 11:00 or was it today.
> Not much chatter on this thread lately, whats up with that?


No news is good news I guess. See you all Sunday at 11
:thumbsup:


----------



## zmanr900 (Dec 16, 2008)

*Crawler size comparison*

Heres a pic of a Axial Scorpion and a Losi Mini Crawler nose to nose.

If anyone wanted to see.


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

you guys posted this score can someone tell me how it was scored

*Schane Fredricks.........-49 1st place*

I am curious


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

twistedone said:


> you guys posted this score can someone tell me how it was scored
> 
> *Schane Fredricks.........-49 1st place*
> 
> I am curious




We setup 4 bonus gates on that coarse. We know the rules say only 1 bonus gate, but that's how we wanted to run the coarse that day.


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

zmanr900 said:


> Heres a pic of a Axial Scorpion and a Losi Mini Crawler nose to nose.
> 
> If anyone wanted to see.


Yup, that's my mini. I actually own a rock crawler now too. Best way to describe it is it is cute. Course as it is set up is a little rough for the 1.9, but we have plans of expading the course with an area set up especially to accomodate the 1.9s.


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

Cute, that's too funny. Here's a pick of mine, which is more evil than cute with the chassis I picked up.









I hoping to have the battery and Esc I ordered before this weekend, but I don't think they'll get here since they are being shipped from the west coast via UPS ground.


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

Guess I will have to work on making it more evil!!!


----------



## zmanr900 (Dec 16, 2008)

02CooperS said:


> Cute, that's too funny. Here's a pick of mine, which is more evil than cute with the chassis I picked up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See John, now thats what i'm talking about, heck yeah a modded mini!:woohoo: Now John you know "evil" is in your name "TDEVIL" so now you have to make it "EVIL"


----------



## twistedone (Aug 17, 2007)

dasmonkeyboy said:


> We setup 4 bonus gates on that coarse. We know the rules say only 1 bonus gate, but that's how we wanted to run the coarse that day.


ok cool 
was just curious 
thanks 
hope to get out there real soon


----------



## mazdalarry04 (Mar 26, 2007)

I will hopfully be ordering my r2 tranny, cobolt 500 motor and tekin speed controle soon and yes i did turn mine in to a 2.2 i will try to post pics tonight.

larry


----------



## mazdalarry04 (Mar 26, 2007)

some pics


----------



## WyldWeazel (Jan 9, 2009)

mazdalarry04 said:


> some pics


Looks good Larry. See you this weekend!


----------



## mazdalarry04 (Mar 26, 2007)

i will try to get down there this weekend to look at the finished course and watch the comp.


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

*Wed Crawling*

Anyone up for some crawling tonight?????


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

Weazel where ya been?
We need some one to put some pressure on the monkey boy
and bring him down a few notches. His scores get lower and
his ego higher. LOL 

We the digless ones.:wave:


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

ev2fast said:


> Weazel where ya been?
> We need some one to put some pressure on the monkey boy
> and bring him down a few notches. His scores get lower and
> his ego higher. LOL
> ...



Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha That was a good one Erv.:thumbsup:


----------



## zmanr900 (Dec 16, 2008)

I have an impression of monkey boy,....." i'm cool , i'm Mr. 12 points guy" nener, nener, nener

LMAO ...hahahahahaha


Hey erv,...monkey boy just likes to "DIG" his way outta holes......LMAO............."oh let me just move this rock,...there's a hole there,......can i put a rock there,....says monkey boy! LMAO.....MR i'm gonna move rocks as i crawl...........boy! 

too funny


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

Don't be a player hater. Not everyone can be as cool as I amLOL


----------



## zmanr900 (Dec 16, 2008)

cant hate the player,...just hate the game....."Mr Bull Dozer Dig Boy"


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

OK guys I have to go and pick my son up from school. If anyone is interested I will be at BFG around 600pm tonight.


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

*Getting Deep*

Time to put the knee boots on cause the sh_ _ _ getting deep.

one of the digless


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

*Wed. night crawl*

Good crawlin tonight monkeyboy.
Had a blast and learned some too.
The chisels are BAAAAD! thanks
for the test run.

one of the digless


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

It looks like I should have brought my rig last night when I dropped off those tires for Roy. After testing mine out last week I'll probably end up getting a DNA dig for mine. My new steering servo will be here tomorrow so that will solve half of the turning struggles mine had. Other than that it worked like a champ for my first time out.









I'll have the 1.9 out as well. Found out the rest of the goodies I ordered will be here in time too:thumbsup:

What time is the meeting on Sunday going to be Btw?


----------



## TraxxasNewbie (May 2, 2008)

What time is the meeting on Sunday going to be Btw?[/QUOTE]

The meeting will be at 1pm. As for the ROAR event I know that Schane,Erv, and myself will be there to show off the crawlers. Do we have anyone that can be there tomorrow night during practice? Or do we have anymore volunteers for Saturday?
:thumbsup:


----------



## nathanschmoekel (Dec 17, 2008)

I think some of the guys I crawled with this summer,and myself will be there on saturday. Probably will show close to opening time and saying till 4pm. As for friday, what time frame needs to be filled?


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

From what I have heard, our club is going to do the demo on Sat. That is when the big race is and also the raffle. I spoke to John last night and he said the doors will be open at 7:00am on Sat. As for the meeting on Sun I would like to have it at noon, so that we have time to do a comp, after the meeting.


----------



## TraxxasNewbie (May 2, 2008)

nathanschmoekel said:


> I think some of the guys I crawled with this summer,and myself will be there on saturday. Probably will show close to opening time and saying till 4pm. As for friday, what time frame needs to be filled?


Just a couple of guys for Fri. are needed as for the time I would say whenever just to get a couple of rigs on the rocks to peak interest in the club and rock crawling.
:thumbsup:


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

02CooperS said:


> It looks like I should have brought my rig last night when I dropped off those tires for Roy. After testing mine out last week I'll probably end up getting a DNA dig for mine. My new steering servo will be here tomorrow so that will solve half of the turning struggles mine had. Other than that it worked like a champ for my first time out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





That is a cool looking tuber. Witch one is it? :thumbsup:


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

Rcp Crawlers Bastard Jr. - I have some more pics and a short write on RC-Crawler.
http://www.rccrawler.com/forum/showthread.php?t=158150


----------



## Lawn Dart (Oct 23, 2008)

I had a chance to crawl some last night on the completed course and great job guys. I was using my 2.2 scale crawler and it handled most everything just fine. There was a guy there a couple of weeks ago with the same tcs x-trail chassis as I have and the more you limit the travel the better this thing gets. Yours had a chevy pickup body if I remember correctly.


----------



## WyldWeazel (Jan 9, 2009)

I will be there tonight (Friday) for some more testing.  I don't think I can be there on Saturday, but I will see what I can do. I will definitley be there on Sunday.

Wyldweazel aka Jim


----------



## WyldWeazel (Jan 9, 2009)

ev2fast said:


> Weazel where ya been?
> We need some one to put some pressure on the monkey boy
> and bring him down a few notches. His scores get lower and
> his ego higher. LOL
> ...


Don't worry. I plan on giveing Monkey boy some challenge on Sunday. :woohoo:

LOL!

WyldWeazel


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

Anyone going down to BFG tonight?


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

Let me reword that. Does anyone want to crawl tonight?

I will be there at 6:00pm


----------



## TraxxasNewbie (May 2, 2008)

*Club Meeting*

Do not forget, anyone interested in joining BattleFront Rock Crawlers should attend the meeting tomorrow Sunday the 7th at 12:00 Noon. After the meeting we will be holding a comp. Come one come all!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## TraxxasNewbie (May 2, 2008)

*Pics*

Nathan, I grabbed your baby pic book. Let me know the next time you are going to be in the area and I will bring it by.


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

*Mr. Late*

Sorry I missed you guys,I got there at 5:00. Lots of racing
still going on till 8:00 or after. See ya! sun. noon

one of the digless


----------



## BU1SEABEE (Feb 14, 2005)

Just left there today with my daughter...WOW I gotta have a crawler, where do I get one? I don't wan't the RTR just a good all around crawler. Ideas?


----------



## TraxxasNewbie (May 2, 2008)

BU1SEABEE said:


> Just left there today with my daughter...WOW I gotta have a crawler, where do I get one? I don't wan't the RTR just a good all around crawler. Ideas?


The best bet is to get an axial if you are in a hurry as they are the easiest to get parts for and that is what most start off with. If you can wait the new Losi should be out in the next month but you have to get your own electronics. Look around at the different threads on rccrawler.com or even here. It is all about what you want to spend though in the end. Hope that helps a little.
:thumbsup:


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

*Bec*

Ok guys, this is the BEC that I run in my crawler. http://www.dimensionengineering.com/SportBEC.htm


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

*Hobby-Sports*



BU1SEABEE said:


> Just left there today with my daughter...WOW I gotta have a crawler, where do I get one? I don't wan't the RTR just a good all around crawler. Ideas?


Check out the guys at Hobby-Sports on 
Portage Rd. they have all the latest crawlers from AXIAL,LOSI,TAMIYA and
VENOM. RTR and(ARTR) also lots of Axial parts stock and option parts.:thumbsup:

one of the digless


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

TraxxasNewbie said:


> If you can wait the new Losi should be out in the next month


We're going to have to wait a little longer for the Losi rig. Here's a quote from Rich Trujillo on RcCrawler.

" Right now we're looking at Mid to late March. To be honest we're trying to get the worms just right. Some may or my not know this, but worms are not as efficient as standard ring and pinion gears. that being said, we really want to get this right and as you can see it will push the release date back a little."

Thanks,
Rich
__________________
Rich Trujillo
Product Manager
Losi


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

dasmonkeyboy said:


> Ok guys, this is the BEC that I run in my crawler. http://www.dimensionengineering.com/SportBEC.htm


Thanks Shane. I'm thinking about the Castle Bec as well. I think Rider's has one of those in stock.


----------



## zmanr900 (Dec 16, 2008)

Hey fellas i'm back. was gone over the weekend. So what was the scores for sundays comp? anyone give Shane a spanking yet?? I'm gonna get in there this week to play a bit. so untill then, keep it on the rocks!


----------



## harleymon85 (Sep 27, 2004)

Looks pretty cool guys. Myself and some East Side guys are gonna try and make a road trip.

Mike
Tri-City Crawlers
http://www.rccrawler.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1610884&posted=1#post1610884


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

These are the scores for last Sundays comp. Not yesterdays. Shawn will be posting the scores for yesterdays comp.


1st comp


Schane F....................12 points

Erv............................53 points

Shawn........................110 points

Brian..........................163 points



2nd comp


Schane F.....................2 points

Brian...........................50 points

Erv.............................73 points

Jim.............................86 points

Shawn........................91 points


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

For anyone that is interested these are the scores for the crawling demo during the ROAR race this past Saturday.


1st Comp


Schane F................................-7 points

Scott.....................................7 points

Alex......................................8 points

Nate.......................................9 points

Jarod.....................................10 points

Shawn...................................17 points




2nd comp


Schane F................................31 points

Jarod......................................48 points

Scott.....................................53 points

Nate......................................56 points

Shawn...................................99 points



3rd Comp

Schane F...............................-19 points

Shawn...................................86 points

Alex......................................150 points


----------



## BU1SEABEE (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks Guys, I'll Start at R&L...Ideas as to what I should look for and classes size? 
As always HT is a great resource for information...


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

*2.2*



BU1SEABEE said:


> Thanks Guys, I'll Start at R&L...Ideas as to what I should look for and classes size?
> As always HT is a great resource for information...


I'd start with the 2.2 class, its the largest and fastest growing right now.
I would look for something thats easy to get parts for, both stock and 
optional. In the end its up to you and how much $$$ you want to go?
Hope to see you on the rock pile soon.

one of the digless


----------



## BU1SEABEE (Feb 14, 2005)

excellent thanks EV...I think I am going to start with the AX10, or the Integy. Not sure, Yet


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

*Integy beware*



BU1SEABEE said:


> excellent thanks EV...I think I am going to start with the AX10, or the Integy. Not sure, Yet


I would stay away from integy, I have tried many of there products and been
about 2% happy with it. In a word cr_ _.

one of the digless


----------



## BU1SEABEE (Feb 14, 2005)

good to know...I don't need to waste my time or money...looking forward to trying this.


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

*Tonight*

Hey Jim I am going down to bfg tonight to glue the rock down on the cable ramp care to join me for some crawling???


----------



## TraxxasNewbie (May 2, 2008)

*Comps 2/8/9*

First Comp (Twisted Sister)

Jim....................-7

Andy.................-4

Schane...............7

Erv....................16

Shawn...............33

Dave.................44

For once Schane did not come in first place!!!! Just kiddin this was a new layout to the course. Thank you Jim it was challenging.

Second Comp (Rambo Run)


Schane.............-30

Erv...................19

Jim...................23

Shawn..............DNF

Once again fun was had by all and sorry so late posting these results.
:thumbsup:


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

And thanks to everyone for being patient with my rig and it's thermal woes. I found out today even with my 1.9 and only one Hitec 645 servo it still thermals. So another new Castle Bec will be waiting for me at Rider's on Wed. to pick up. I'll see you guys next Sunday!

And Btw the 1.9 did pretty well. It did expectedly get hung up on stuff but all in all I would say it can get around about 80% of the course. I ended up adding about 6oz more under the servo tray to get some additional weight on the nose. I'll have to do some more experimenting with lines to run, but I think we might be able to set up a short 1.9 course with the existing layout


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

*Sun. comp.*

I'm in.:thumbsup:


----------



## TraxxasNewbie (May 2, 2008)

ev2fast said:


> I'm in.:thumbsup:



Sorry I will not be able to make it today. I have marital duties to attend to. I will try and make it out this week if anybody is up to the challenge!!LOL
:thumbsup:


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

*Sunday comp scores*

The crew was a little thin today. There were only three of us that showed up today. Must have been the race that was on today or something. We did two new runs today. They were the (who's your daddy) and (D.O.A.) aka dead on arrival runs.


Who's your daddy run

Schane...........................22points

Erv.................................127points

Bob................................142points


D.O.A run

Schane...........................24points

Erv.................................58points


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

*Wed night crawling*

If anyone is interested in joining us, Erv and myself are going to do some crawling, this coming Wednesday night around 6:00pm at bfg.


I also found this radio. 2.4Ghz 3 channel with a receiver, for $79.99, I am not sure how good it is but I do know Futaba wants $200 for the same thing. http://rc4wdstore.com/product_info.php?products_id=937


----------



## zmanr900 (Dec 16, 2008)

dasmonkeyboy said:


> If anyone is interested in joining us, Erv and myself are going to do some crawling, this coming Wednesday night around 6:00pm at bfg.
> 
> 
> So is that 6pm for a rock Whoop'in good'ol time?? I'll plan on that if it works out,. so I guess i'll prepare for my whoop'in, like extra Huggies,...LOL


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

zmanr900 said:


> dasmonkeyboy said:
> 
> 
> > If anyone is interested in joining us, Erv and myself are going to do some crawling, this coming Wednesday night around 6:00pm at bfg.
> ...


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

Someone give John money and told him to give it to me.... What is this money for??? And who did it come from????


----------



## WyldWeazel (Jan 9, 2009)

dasmonkeyboy said:


> Someone give John money and told him to give it to me.... What is this money for??? And who did it come from????


That envelop was from me. You were suppose to give it to Bob I believe. He was the gentleman I bought the Helos bodies from at our first club meeting. I wasn't going to be able to be there on Sunday and I wanted to keep my promise. My appologies for not reminding you.

My apologies also to Bob. I am sorry I wasn't there to give it to you in person. Sunday was my wife's and mother's birthday. Talk about not having a couch to sleep on if I messed that one up.


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

Sorry, I was busy and didn't get enough information. Partly my fault. I think it might have been Dave M. that the bodies were purchased from. I usually see Bob on Wednesdays, I will check with him for sure, or he might check the thread and chime in.


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

*Yah! Bob*



Tdevil said:


> Sorry, I was busy and didn't get enough information. Partly my fault. I think it might have been Dave M. that the bodies were purchased from. I usually see Bob on Wednesdays, I will check with him for sure, or he might check the thread and chime in.


CHIME IN, NOW THAT YOU ARE A GO SLOW AND BACK UPPER, YOU MUST 
PUT IN YOUR 2 CENTS EVERY NOW AND THEN. 
I ALSO WOULD LIKE YOUR E-MAIL AND PM USER NAME AND CELL # JUST 
PM THEM TO ME. COME ON MAN CHIME IN.

ERV THE 1 WITH DIG NOW.


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

ERV THE 1 WITH DIG NOW.[/QUOTE]



I welcome the Erv, and his dig to the dark side:devil:


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

We just need to get him a tuber chassis now, lol!


----------



## mazdalarry04 (Mar 26, 2007)

well i got some parts in and have had some time to work on the crawler. You can see my progress at http://www.rccrawler.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1628220#post1628220 see what u guys think. Coments welcome good or bad.


----------



## WyldWeazel (Jan 9, 2009)

It looks real good man. Hopefullly I will see you in a week. :thumbsup: Nice tires too. :thumbsup:


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

mazdalarry04 said:


> well i got some parts in and have had some time to work on the crawler. You can see my progress at http://www.rccrawler.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1628220#post1628220 see what u guys think. Coments welcome good or bad.




Its looking good Larry. When will it be done so you can come out and play?


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

*Wed Night*

Hey Andy, are you going to bring your tuber out on Wed???


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

02CooperS said:


> We just need to get him a tuber chassis now, lol!


I BEEN THINKING.


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

dasmonkeyboy said:


> Hey Andy, are you going to bring your tuber out on Wed???


We'll see if the Bec I ordered on Monday of last week arrives today or not. I've been itching to run it again. According to the tracking # I got it's been sitting in Groveprot, OH since the 11th and it was shipped from Chicago. I have once again lost all respect for Tower Hobbies and will not be ordering from them again any time soon. I could have taken a row boat across the lake and back in this amount of time. GRRRR!

I have a stack of score sheets for you as well.




ev2fast said:


> I BEEN THINKING.


Then his transformation to the Dark side will be complete! Muhahaha!


----------



## TraxxasNewbie (May 2, 2008)

Erv The 1 With Dig Now.


traitor!!!!


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

TraxxasNewbie said:


> Erv The 1 With Dig Now.
> 
> 
> traitor!!!!




GIVE INNNNNN TO THE DARK SIIIIIIIIDE!! RESISTANCE IS FUTILE!!!!!!!! THE FORCE OF THE ERV WILL CRUSH YOU!!!!


----------



## zmanr900 (Dec 16, 2008)

dasmonkeyboy said:


> GIVE INNNNNN TO THE DARK SIIIIIIIIDE!! RESISTANCE IS FUTILE!!!!!!!! THE FORCE OF THE ERV WILL CRUSH YOU!!!!


Oh For God Sakes............lmao


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

Don't be a traitor hater, One day you to shall see the light, or unlight
as monkey boy would see it.
I gotta say! I am diggin the dig! Now I have the easy button.
I just need some chisels.


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

*dns*

you keep looking
 just get one


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

Schane - Both of my Bec's came in yesterday and I'll be there tonight with the tuber and the 1.9.


----------



## zmanr900 (Dec 16, 2008)

*The easy button*



ev2fast said:


> Don't be a traitor hater, One day you to shall see the light, or unlight
> as monkey boy would see it.
> I gotta say! I am diggin the dig! Now I have the easy button.
> I just need some chisels.



Drive'in arround in real life there is no easy button,....I still dont need one. HA

I just bought a real life time project rock crawler, so i dont know how much more money i'm gonna stick into this TOY rock crawler.......I'll just play with what i got,....If life came with an easy button, i'd have a million dollars.:thumbsup: 

still and will always be one on the original ones, i mean Digless ones......


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

*Full size crawlers*

I have one to. It's been to expensive to play with lately, so it just sits under it's cover. These pics were taken down in Indiana with the club that my wife and I belong to. After my wife and I got it all dirty I put my son to work cleaning it. He thought that was pretty cool as long as he got to play with the pressure washer.


A few of the guys in my full size club have dig units in there 1.1. Very cool to watch a full size with a dig. I always wanted to put one in my jeep but could never talk myself into parting with the $3000.00 to do it.


----------



## mazdalarry04 (Mar 26, 2007)

who is all going out there tonight and how much is it to play


----------



## mazdalarry04 (Mar 26, 2007)

on my way out there now


----------



## zmanr900 (Dec 16, 2008)

I guess i'm gonna try to get out there tonight if its still on??


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

I will be there shortly


----------



## WyldWeazel (Jan 9, 2009)

Wish I was there with you guys. Hope you have fun.


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

Had a blast. Found out the servo plate mounts on a TLT axle are rated for a wee less than 350oz of torque. But with some 16ga stainless, a drill press and the BFH I now have a bulletproof mount. Pics in the morning, I'm off to bed.

Pics as promised


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

Het Erv according to TCS's website they have Chisels in stock. They must really like them too, they are $5 more per pair than every other decent 2.2 tire and almost $10 more than the HB Rovers I have

http://www.tcscrawlers.com/Proline-Racing-Chisel-in-G8-Compound-for-2.2-truck-1149-14-p-17260.html


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

02CooperS said:


> Het Erv according to TCS's website they have Chisels in stock. They must really like them too, they are $5 more per pair than every other decent 2.2 tire and almost $10 more than the HB Rovers I have
> 
> http://www.tcscrawlers.com/Proline-Racing-Chisel-in-G8-Compound-for-2.2-truck-1149-14-p-17260.html




They must cost more because they are better right?:tongue:


----------



## mazdalarry04 (Mar 26, 2007)

Is there any body that is crawling tonight


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

dasmonkeyboy said:


> They must cost more because they are better right?:tongue:


That must be it, my bad!:thumbsup:


----------



## Lawn Dart (Oct 23, 2008)

Had some time to crawl last night and the course is great guys. I ran my tcs x-trail and it was a blast. I even managed to crawl through the concrete pipe with a very tall body. Scratched it all to h#$l but still funny to watch. Seemed to be a lot of loose rocks in crucial areas but I guess that is what makes it a challenge right?


----------



## XXX KEITH (May 1, 2007)

well fellas after some thought im gonna sell/trade off the super for a 2.2 so if anyone knows someone lookin for a beast let me know...


----------



## Brittamaster (May 8, 2004)

Thinking about putting a indoor rock crawler spot at the X-treme Cellar track in Bay City anyone interested if we do... want feedback ...Thanks.


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

XXX KEITH said:


> well fellas after some thought im gonna sell/trade off the super for a 2.2 so if anyone knows someone lookin for a beast let me know...


Keith - There is a way to convert your beast into a 2.2 rig. Integy makes a narrowed axle tube set that will shrink it to comply with the 2.2 rules. Then all you would need to do it eliminate the rear steer and get shorter 4 link bars, and pick up some wheel and tires.


----------



## Lawn Dart (Oct 23, 2008)

Come on XXX, this is crawling be creative. Morph that bad boy


----------



## mazdalarry04 (Mar 26, 2007)

gonna go play tonight. Any body else wanna play.

larry


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

*Xxx*

Andys idea is prefect for you 3X, You would have the only twin motor 2.2
on the pile. Hell you might even stand a chance out there. just a little more
cheese for a pimp daddy such as your self.
My kid found this pic of you and Beef and did a little paint touch up fore it. lmao


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

Anyone still planning on going down to bfg today??????????????????


----------



## mazdalarry04 (Mar 26, 2007)

gonna be going down there here in a little bit.


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

I will be down there about 3:30pm


----------



## mazdalarry04 (Mar 26, 2007)

see u there just got some new gears and bigger motor. He He HE


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

*Sat. night*

I thought it was tonight not today?


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

*Sun. Comp*

Is it on or not, lets put some info out on this thread, I thought that's
why we started it. 
Know one is going to come out for are gtgs or comps if they have no up
dated info to plan by.
Are we trying to help this segment of are hobby or let it fade away?


Come on! WTF


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

I'll be there at 11am tomorrow Erv to do a little last minute tweaks and to setup a new course. I know Schane and Larry will be there tomorrow as well.


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

I will be there about 11:00am tomorrow


----------



## mazdalarry04 (Mar 26, 2007)

same here


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

Comps are EVERY Sunday at 1:00. If there is anything different it will be announced, otherwise plan on EVERY Sunday at 1:00. 

Everything else is just informal gtg and practice. 

Hope that clears it up. Nice to see the course going to good use and lots of interest.


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

Here are the scores for today's comp. 2/22/09

The Scenic Route run. By Andy AKA 02CooperS


Schane.......................................-2 points

Andy............................................2 points

Jim..............................................33 points

Larry...........................................52 points



The right Stuff run 

Schane.........................................19 points

Andy............................................52 points

Erv..............................................65 points

Larry............................................212 points


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

John - Here's a picture of what the Losi 1.9 wheels look like with the 2"dia. PVC pipe mounted on them. Just measure the width of the ribs on the wheels and cut the PVC an 1/8" wider than that. The PVC will press on to the ribs and stay w/o glue. One thing you will need to do is drill a hole through the PVC ring and wheel for a breather. I just used an 1/8" hole for mine.


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

Awesome. Thanks Andy. A picture is truely worth a thousand words.


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

*Crawling on Wed night*

If anyone is interested, Erv and myself will be going down to Bfg on Wed 2/25/2009 to do some crawling. We will be there around 5:00pm


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

Counter got rearranged tonight. Time to start building the 1.9 course!!!!!!


----------



## zmanr900 (Dec 16, 2008)

Tdevil said:


> Counter got rearranged tonight. Time to start building the 1.9 course!!!!!!



Good! a DIGless class. I'm gonna lean towards a realistic crawler, I'm thinking a scale truck, 1.9" I'm trying to figure out if i should build one from cratch, or get a Losi Mini, or a Tamiya CR-01 with 1.9" tires. or the F350 scale truck

Can't wait.


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

A scale truck would be pretty sweet. I've read a lot of good reviews of the TCS X-Trail chassis, and it's only $40.


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

So, as the unofficial 1.9 course building guy does anyone have an objection of using a couple of "non-authentic" rock sections that could be mixed in with the smaller sized crushed stone we are looking into? I was planning on coming out Friday after work and laying out a tape line on the floor for a potential course boundary.

I'm thinking of something along the lines of these, but not as large.


----------



## XXX KEITH (May 1, 2007)

zmanr900 said:


> Good! a DIGless class. I'm gonna lean towards a realistic crawler, I'm thinking a scale truck, 1.9" I'm trying to figure out if i should build one from cratch, or get a Losi Mini, or a Tamiya CR-01 with 1.9" tires. or the F350 scale truck
> 
> Can't wait.


buy a DIG!!! if you could afford a real life crawler u can certainly put a $50 dig in your TOY crwler no??


----------



## zmanr900 (Dec 16, 2008)

XXX KEITH said:


> buy a DIG!!! if you could afford a real life crawler u can certainly put a $50 dig in your TOY crwler no??



Well see, i'd rather spend the money on a real life crawler, because REAL jeeps DONT have DIG's on them. usually any NORMAL 4X4 can only lock in the front axle, limited slip or FULL locked posi. why try to interpit somthing that doesnt really even exist in real life, on a real rock crawler.

Now i seen a few cool looking rock crawlers on youtube last night when i was checking out videos. now those guys have rigs that look like toys and may have a home made way to speratley lock out any wheel. but 95% of people that rock crawl just has a standard 4 wheel locking set up, some have hydro powered lockers to engage and disengage one wheel peel from posi. not many even have that. The most realistic normal original way to rock crawl is with anything that has suspension and full locked axles, a motor, trans and transfer case.

Now try to take a life size DIG and mount it on a Jeep. Its unheard of. if i'm gonna por-tray a hobby. its gonna be as close to REAL as i can make it.


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

Not trying to start an argument, but dig units are very common in the full size crawlers. They are called atlas II transfer cases. They have two sticks instead of one. The second stick puts the rear wheels in neutral then you use the parking break to lock the rear wheels to pivot around corners. That is why dig units are legal in the USRCCA rules. Because the dig unit is a model of the atlas II transfer case and the atlas is legal in 1:1 crawling competitions. An atlas II will fit in just about anything. Jeeps, tubers, trucks, blazers, even a Ford Ranger and Suzuki samurai.

If you don't want to take my word for it do a search on the atlas II. I have been crawling with my 1:1 jeep for 13 years. I know a little bit about them.


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

zmanr900 said:


> Now try to take a life size DIG and mount it on a Jeep. Its unheard of. if i'm gonna por-tray a hobby. its gonna be as close to REAL as i can make it.


Nothing is unheard of. I made the mistake when I had my 1:1 Jeep of not buying a Rubicon and starting with that. So I was left with the dilemma of needing to drop $5k on decent axles before I could get an Atlas II, so I ended up just selling the whole thing and cutting my losses. I was lucky to get my $ back in resale that I had spent with my list of upgrades I had just done.

You beat me to it Monkeyboy! No bananas for you!

Atlas II install manual, reference page 43
http://www.atlas-tc.com/instructions/atlas.pdf

Hey Schane did you see the vid on Rccrawler of the losi crawling sideways using it's Dual Dig?
http://s20.photobucket.com/albums/b230/rc10sven/Battle Grounds/?action=view&current=100_0737.flv


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

No I haven't. I will check that out. I sent you a pm.


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

02CooperS said:


> You beat me to it Monkeyboy! No bananas for you!


Atlas II install manual, reference page 43
http://www.atlas-tc.com/instructions/atlas.pdf



OOOOh OOOH AAAH AAAAH!!!!!!!! (Translation) MONKEY WANT BAANAANAA!!!!!!!!!! OR MONKEY FLING POOOO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

*New Tires*

Went with the proline chisels, sorry Andy. What a great tire, my rig was
taking lines and inclines that I could never make with my rock claws.
I highly recommend these to anyone looking at new tires.
The extra ground clearance is key to how well these tires perform.
I rate them a 10 out of 10.:thumbsup:


ERV


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

Not a problem Erv. That just means I still have a spare set. After using Schane's wheels and tires on Sunday I would pretty much call it a wash between the Chisel's and Rover's. They are both killer tires.


----------



## mazdalarry04 (Mar 26, 2007)

dasmonkeyboy said:


> Not trying to start an argument, but dig units are very common in the full size crawlers. They are called atlas II transfer cases. They have two sticks instead of one. The second stick puts the rear wheels in neutral then you use the parking break to lock the rear wheels to pivot around corners. That is why dig units are legal in the USRCCA rules. Because the dig unit is a model of the atlas II transfer case and the atlas is legal in 1:1 crawling competitions. An atlas II will fit in just about anything. Jeeps, tubers, trucks, blazers, even a Ford Ranger and Suzuki samurai.
> 
> If you don't want to take my word for it do a search on the atlas II. I have been crawling with my 1:1 jeep for 13 years. I know a little bit about them.


I second that we have a guy in our JEEP group that has a atlas II t Case ON a CJ7 and he uses it all the time


----------



## mazdalarry04 (Mar 26, 2007)

I got my R2D2 on monday and am still trying to put it in my crawler. Having problems setting endpionts on my remote but i will figure it out. Probably will not be able to come out this week most likeley i will be there next wed


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey Larry, whats up.

If you need any help with the R2D2 just let me know. Make sure you take it apart and thread lock all the screws. And while you have it apart put grease on the dig disconnect assembly.


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

*Proline or HB*



02CooperS said:


> Not a problem Erv. That just means I still have a spare set. After using Schane's wheels and tires on Sunday I would pretty much call it a wash between the Chisel's and Rover's. They are both killer tires.[/quote
> 
> I totally agree, as I have tried both Schane's chisels and your rovers on my rig. Aside form the weighting difference in each of the two setups the grip
> and side bite are vary close.
> ...


----------



## Leadsled (Feb 27, 2009)

Rookie question here; would a stock Clodbuster be able to handle this stuff or not? I saw it and thought it looked a little fun. But if my stock Clod isn't up to it..... lol I'm j/w is all. I might give it a shot if it can handle it. My heart lies mostly w/the offroad type racing.


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

Leadsled - A stock Clodbuster should be able to get around a good portion of the course. It would probably have problems with the top area by the glass since its pretty narrow for a clod. Bring it out and give it a shot!


----------



## Leadsled (Feb 27, 2009)

When is the rock crawling area open? Is it open on off road practice nights? I'm thinkin bout coming down this weekend if I can. If I'm there, I'll either have a straw cowboy hat, Chevy Racing and/or JDaniels Racing ball cap. Clod currently has a Grave Digger body on it. Shouldn't be too hard to spot!


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

The course is open all the time. The only rule is, if you dislodge any rocks put them back in the same spot they were in.


----------



## WyldWeazel (Jan 9, 2009)

Hey fellow crawlers.

I will be there tonight, if anyone wants to join me. I am leaving work now (4:15) grabbing my gear, and food and driving there. I should be there around 5:30. I took my crawler apart and I am still putting it back together so I will have some tuning to do. 

WyldWeazel

"Nuttier than squirrel PooP."


----------



## mazdalarry04 (Mar 26, 2007)

well just found out from JR that my third channel canot have endpoint adgustments put on it. If any body can tell me other wise please do. If not i am back to diggless darn.

If i can scrounge up the money i will go there tonight to play a little


----------



## nathanschmoekel (Dec 17, 2008)

Q#1..Does that radio have a three position switch on it? 
Q#2...have you seen how the throttle and brake setups work on nitro trucks.
They use springs and collars on the control rods. You can also control servo travel the old fashioned way.....by changing the length of the servo horn.


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

*Friday Night GTG*

Great crawl tonight guys, the rocks where tuff on rigs for 
this gtg for some reason.
Lots of carnage and repair points taking tonight.
But vary fun and almost addicting.


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

*Friday Night GTG*

Great crawl tonight guys, the rocks where tuff on rigs for 
this gtg for some reason.
Lots of carnage and repair points taking tonight.
But vary fun and slightly addicting.


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

*Wtf*

I must be vary sleepy.


----------



## Leadsled (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks for letting me watch you guys do some rock crawling tonight! That was way cool and I'll have to try my hand at it some time, maybe w/that Losi Crawler that was up on the counter? Looks like a blast!


----------



## mazdalarry04 (Mar 26, 2007)

finally got the dig working and i should be down there in the next couple days to test it.

Shane when can i get some of that grese


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

mazdalarry04 said:


> finally got the dig working and i should be down there in the next couple days to test it.
> 
> Shane when can i get some of that grese



I will be at BFG tomorrow at 1:00pm for the comp.


----------



## 02CooperS (Jan 3, 2007)

Same here


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

*1:00 pm.*

I'm in!


----------



## Leadsled (Feb 27, 2009)

Would that small Losi crawler get around that track? If so, I might rent it next time and give it a whirl.


----------



## Tdevil (Feb 15, 2004)

Leadsled said:


> Would that small Losi crawler get around that track? If so, I might rent it next time and give it a whirl.


Nope, 1.9 can't handle most of the current course. That is why a 1.9 specific expansion is taped out on the floor. My 1.9 won't be available for rent until the new course is finished. 

Sorry


----------



## WyldWeazel (Jan 9, 2009)

I am in for the Comp.

WyldWeazel

Nuttier than Squirrel Poop.


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

ev2fast said:


> I'm in!


I'm in with no kid. See ya! on the pile.


----------



## Leadsled (Feb 27, 2009)

Tdevil said:


> Nope, 1.9 can't handle most of the current course. That is why a 1.9 specific expansion is taped out on the floor. My 1.9 won't be available for rent until the new course is finished.
> 
> Sorry


Not a problem! Can't wait to try it.


----------



## WyldWeazel (Jan 9, 2009)

I will be bringing the Rugrats. :thumbsup:


----------



## dasmonkeyboy (Oct 27, 2008)

I talked to John the other night, and we have decided to start a new thread under the rock crawling club name. Starting right now this thread is closed. John is going to have Hank lock it in the near future.

In addition there will be a separate thread for just the scores. No chatting in the scores thread.

The new thread will be called (Battle Front Rock Crawlers......Grand Rapids, MI) The comp scores thread will be called (B.F.R.C. Comp Scores)


----------

